# Η ομοφυλοφιλία βγαίνει από το ημίφως



## Costas (Dec 2, 2011)

Ενδιαφέροντα τα αποσπάσματα της συνέντευξης του Βαλλιανάτου στο ΕΓΩ Weekly (μέσω cosmo.gr):

Για την κόντρα του με τη Λιάνα Κανέλλη λέει πως "έχω μια συγκεκριμένη διαφωνία με τη Λιάνα Κανέλλη. Είναι ένας άνθρωπος που έχει άποψη και προτάσεις για όλα τα θέματα, εκτός από εκείνα του σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού, το αν δηλαδή κάποιος είναι ομοφυλόφιλος. Για αυτούς τους ανθρώπους όχι μόνο δεν λέει τίποτα αλλά, οποτεδήποτε έρχεται μια σχετική συζήτηση στη Βουλή, ή δεν υπάρχει ή το κόμμα της λέει τα χειρότερα. Αυτή είναι η διαφωνία μου."

Θεωρεί πως στο ΚΚΕ υπάρχει ρατσισμός έναντι των ομοφυλόφιλων και μάλιστα "κατά τον χειρότερο τρόπο. Χειρότερα σχεδόν και από το ΛΑΟΣ. Τουλάχιστον το ΛΑΟΣ έχει μια ιδεολογία ναζιστική, την οποία υπερασπίζεται. Το ΚΚΕ τι υπερασπίζεται;"

Λέει πως "υπάρχουν ομοφυλόφιλοι πολιτικοί όπως ο Βαΐτσης Αποστολάτος, ο οποίος δεν έχει ανοίξει ποτέ το στοματάκι του και ανήκει σε ένα κόμμα που λέει τα χειρότερα για τους ομοφυλόφιλους."
(...)
Τέλος, η συγκλονιστική αποκάλυψη έρχεται όταν περιγράφει πως "Ναι. Έκανα πορνεία, όχι στο πεζοδρόμιο. Όταν ήμουν φοιτητής στην Αγγλία, εργάστηκα σε γραφείο συνοδών για τρία χρόνια. Είναι ένα επάγγελμα και αυτό."

"Το έκανα για να δω πως είναι. Από περιέργεια. Άλλες φορές ήταν ενδιαφέρον, άλλες όχι. Μου έφυγε η απορία και σήμερα καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς το πρόβλημα. Οργανώσαμε, μάλιστα, σωματείο και εκπροσωπώ τους ανθρώπους που εκδίδονται στην Ελλάδα."

Όσον αφορά το coming out (που δεν ξέρω πώς το έχουν αποδώσει οι κυριότερα ενδιαφερόμενοι/ες στα ελληνικά), μου είχε κάνει ωστόσο κακή εντύπωση πριν από πολλάααα χρόνια που είχε πει ότι στην κηδεία του Τρίτση είχε καταθέσει στεφάνι εκ μέρους του ΑΚΟΕ (αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο φορέα), με τη λογική, λέει, πως ήταν κι απ' τα δυο. Και ταυτόχρονα είχε πει πως ο ίδιος ο Τρίτσης δεν το έλεγε. Στεφάνι, γιατί; Αν είναι έτσι, και στην Κανέλλη θα πρέπει στην κηδεία της κάποιοι με το ίδιο σκεπτικό να καταθέσουν στεφάνι. Επίσης, μου άρεσε η τοποθέτησή του για την πορνεία. Το θέμα είναι κι εκεί οι διάφορες τάξεις εντός της πορνείας, ο καταναγκασμός, η εκμετάλλευση κλπ. κλπ. Αλλά η ιδέα του σωματείου μού φαίνεται καταρχήν πολύ καλή.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρουσες τοποθετήσεις σίγουρα.

Δεν ξέρω πώς αξιολογώ, όμως, το γεγονός ότι μιλάει για τη σεξουαλικότητα συγκεκριμένων προσώπων. Η ιδιωτική ζωή θα πρέπει να είναι απαραβίαστη, έτσι δεν είναι; Αν ο άλλος επιλέγει να μην την εκθέσει δημόσια, δεν θα πρέπει να το σεβαστούμε αυτό;

Εκτός κι αν κάνει κάτι αισχρό ή εγκληματικό, βιάζει μικρά παιδιά ας πούμε ή διαλέγει γραμματέα με "ιδιαίτερη συνέντευξη", οπότε πρέπει να το μάθουν οι ψηφοφόροι του. Διαφορετικά, γιατί να μας λέει τι κάνει ο ένας και ο άλλος στο κρεβάτι του;


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2011)

Στην περίπτωση της Κανέλλη και του Αποστολάτου στιγματίζει την αντιφατική τους στάση. Είναι μια θεμιτή κριτική, κατά τη γνώμη μου, αφού καταγγέλλει κάτι που το θεωρεί κραχτή υποκρισία. Για την περίπτωση του Τρίτση, συμφωνώ μαζί σου, και μάλιστα επισήμανα το παράλογο της κατάθεσης...στεφανιού σε κάποιον που *δεν* εκδηλώθηκε ανοιχτά (αφού δεν εκδηλώθηκε, προς τι το στεφάνι;), που ήταν και απαράδεχτο (παραβίαση ιδιωτικής ζωής, χωρίς απ' ό,τι ξέρω να είχε κάνει ποτέ και αντιομοερωτικές δηλώσεις, για να δικαιούσαι εσύ να τον ξεσκεπάσεις --άλλωστε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση και πάλι δεν θα του πήγαιναν...στεφάνι).


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2011)

Κτγμ, αντιφατική στάση της Κανέλλη (και πιθανώς του Αποστολάτου) δεν υπάρχει παρά στο μυαλό του Βαλλιανάτου -οπότε, πάλι κτγμ, το φάουλ παραμένει, όπως παραμένει και στον Τρίτση.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

Επειδή η Κανέλλη, π.χ., δεν έχει παραδεχτεί ποτέ ανοιχτά το σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό της;


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2011)

Η Κανέλλη δεν έχει καταφερθεί εναντίον των ομοφυλοφίλων, δεν έχει πει πως είναι ξερωγώ αμαρτία, αφενός. Και αφετέρου δεν θεωρεί πως είναι θέμα συζήτησης ο σεξουαλικός της προσανατολισμός. Οπότε, δεν βλέπω καμιά υποκρισία στη στάση της. Υποκρισία θα μπορούσε να διακρίνει κανείς σε π.χ. ομοφυλόφιλους ιεράρχες που κάνουν δηλώσεις ότι η ομοφ. είναι αμαρτία (αν υπάρχουν ομοφ. ιεράρχες).


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

Βεβαίως το θέμα είναι: και τι μας νοιάζει ο σεξουαλικός προσανατολισμός του καθενός;
Επειδή εγώ ζω αλλού και έχω χάσει όλα τα επεισόδια, η (ελλιπής) εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι ο Βαλλιανάτος δεν έχει 100% τη σοβαρότητα που απαιτείται από το ρόλο που έχει αναλάβει. Η τακτική φέρνω κάποιον σε δύσκολη θέση αφήνοντας αιχμές για τα προσωπικά του δημόσια ειδικά όταν ξέρω ότι δεν μπορεί να με διαψεύσει εύκολα, είναι τακτική εφήβου που θέλει να γίνει το δικό του τώρα. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ θα έγραφα τη φράση της Παλάβρας αλλιώς. Αντί για:


> δεν έχει παραδεχτεί ποτέ ανοιχτά το σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό της;


θα έλεγα "δεν έχει δηλώσει συγκεκριμένο σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό".


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

Νομίζω πως ο Βαλιανάτος αναφέρεται στη γενική στάση του ΚΚΕ απέναντι στην ομοφυλοφιλία, η οποία μάλιστα εκδηλώθηκε και στη συζήτηση για το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης, το οποίο απέρριψε το ΚΚΕ (μαζί με τη ΝΔ και το ΛΑΟΣ).

@SBE: Γιατί υποθέτεις ότι με το «έχει παραδεχτεί» εννοώ ότι «έχει παραδεχτεί ότι είναι ομοφυλόφιλη», και όχι π.χ. «έχει παραδεχτεί ότι είναι ετεροφυλόφιλη»; Μήπως έχεις κι εσύ σχηματίσει κάποια συγκεκριμένη εικόνα για την Κανέλη, και με αφορμή αυτό θα ήθελες να γίνει η πρότασή μου πιο «ουδέτερη»;


----------



## stathis (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πως ο Βαλιανάτος αναφέρεται στη γενική στάση του ΚΚΕ απέναντι στην ομοφυλοφιλία, η οποία μάλιστα εκδηλώθηκε και στη συζήτηση για το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης, *το οποίο απέρριψε το ΚΚΕ* (μαζί με τη ΝΔ και το ΛΑΟΣ).


Βρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς στα φόρα... Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία, το αγνοούσα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

stathis said:


> Βρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς στα φόρα... Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία, το αγνοούσα.


Είπα καμιά βλακεία και αξίζω την ειρωνεία; Μήπως δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά;


----------



## stathis (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Είπα καμιά βλακεία και αξίζω την ειρωνεία; Μήπως δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά;


Καμία ειρωνεία, το εννοούσα απολύτως!


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

Και επίσης, το "δεν θεωρώ θέμα συζήτησης τον σεξουαλικό μου προσανατολισμό" δε σημαίνει "θέλω να κρύψω τον σεξουαλικό μου προσανατολισμό".


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

stathis said:


> Καμία ειρωνεία, το εννοούσα απολύτως!


Οκ, παρεξήγηση. Ενδεικτικά, για τεκμηρίωση:

Μόνο ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ψήφισαν το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης, Ελευθεροτυπία.
"Όχι" στο σύμφωνο συμβίωσης για τα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια, Αυγή.
ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ ΝΟΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΣΟΚ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟ ΣΥΜΒΙΩΣΗΣ ΟΜΟΦΥΛΩΝ, Απορρίφθηκε από τη Βουλή, Ριζοσπάστης (όπου δηλώνεται ότι το ΚΚΕ ψήφισε «Παρών»). Απόσπασμα με «ναι μεν, αλλά»:


Εμείς θεωρούμε ότι οι πολίτες που επιλέγουν μια ιδιαίτερη σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά, θα πρέπει να γίνονται σεβαστοί, δεν είναι ούτε κατώτεροι, ούτε πρέπει να περιθωριοποιούνται. Ομως ακριβώς επειδή το ζήτημα της διαδικασίας αυτής της τυπικής αναγνώρισης της συμβίωσης συνδέεται αργά ή γρήγορα με το ζήτημα της υιοθεσίας θεωρούμε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με αυτό​


Θα ωριμάσουν τα κόμματα;, αναρωτήθηκε η ΟΛΚΕ στην Ελευθεροτυπία.


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πως ο Βαλιανάτος αναφέρεται στη γενική στάση του ΚΚΕ απέναντι στην ομοφυλοφιλία, η οποία μάλιστα εκδηλώθηκε και στη συζήτηση για το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης, το οποίο απέρριψε το ΚΚΕ (μαζί με τη ΝΔ και το ΛΑΟΣ).



Ποια είναι η γενική στάση του ΚΚΕ απέναντι στην ομοφυλοφιλία;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

Αρνητική, από ό,τι συμπεραίνω, έχοντας διαβάσει διάφορα στο Ριζοσπάστη. Μήπως είναι μόνο δική μου αυτή η εικόνα;


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> @SBE: Γιατί υποθέτεις ότι με το «έχει παραδεχτεί» εννοώ ότι «έχει παραδεχτεί ότι είναι ομοφυλόφιλη», και όχι π.χ. «έχει παραδεχτεί ότι είναι ετεροφυλόφιλη»; Μήπως έχεις κι εσύ σχηματίσει κάποια συγκεκριμένη εικόνα για την Κανέλη, και με αφορμή αυτό θα ήθελες να γίνει η πρότασή μου πιο «ουδέτερη»;



Ειδικά για την Κανέλλη δεν έχω καμία απολύτως γνώμη ή γνώση. Αλλά θεωρώ ότι η πρότασή σου δεν είναι ουδέτερη γιατί ποτέ κανένας δεν "παραδέχεται" αυτό που θεωρείται εξ ορισμού δεδομένο. Και εξ ορισμού θεωρείται η ετεροφυλοφιλία.


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Αρνητική, από ό,τι συμπεραίνω, έχοντας διαβάσει διάφορα στο Ριζοσπάστη. Μήπως είναι μόνο δική μου αυτή η εικόνα;


Δηλαδή λέει ότι είναι αμαρτία ή ότι είναι ασθένεια; Ή ανωμαλία; Γιατί όταν λες "αρνητική στάση" αυτό καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

Η Αυγή (#13) αναφέρει πως: «η εισηγητής του ΚΚΕ Εύα Μελά υποστήριξε ότι "ο γάμος έχει σχέση κύρια με την διαιώνιση του είδους και την προστασία των παιδιών και όχι με την σεξουαλική σχέση, ή τη σχέση συντροφικότητας και αγάπης"». Ούτ' αυτήν τη θέση τού ΚΚΕ (δηλ. ότι π.χ. δεν νοείται εκτός γάμου τεκνοποιία ή ότι μόνο αν είναι να κάνεις παιδιά μπορείς να παντρευτείς) τη γνώριζα!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

Στη συνέχεια του αποπάνω, και λίγη διανηματική συσχέτιση:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?547-Τι-είναι-γάμος 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?577-%CE%A4%CE%B9-%CE%B5%CF%83%CF%84%CE%AF-%CE%B3%CE%AC%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%82-(The-lighter-side-of-it) :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2011)

Κτγμ, από το εντός εισαγωγικών απόσπασμα (που είναι συζητήσιμο βέβαια) δεν προκύπτει το εκτός εισαγωγικών συμπέρασμα, όπως και από την παράθεση στο 13 (Εμείς θεωρούμε...) δεν προκύπτει "αρνητική στάση". Τέλος πάντων, δεν είναι ανάγκη να συμφωνήσουμε, το σταματάω εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

Sarant, εγώ δεν απαντούσα σε σένα (ανέβασα το ποστ μου ταυτόχρονα με σένα κι έτσι φαίνεται σαν απάντηση) — απλώς είχα μείνει στο #13, διάβασα τα λινκαρισμένα, κι απ' αυτά μού γεννήθηκε το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο που έκατσα κι έγραψα (ένα σημείο που μου 'κανε εντύπωση). Αλλά, στο μεταξύ, είχαν προλάβει ν' ανέβουν τέσσερα ποστ (#14-17)...


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

Για να τροφοδοτήσω τη συζήτηση, είχε γίνει φασαρία με εκείνη την κριτική του _Μιλκ_ στον Ριζοσπάστη, με εκφράσεις όπως «κίνημα ευδαιμονισμού και προσωπικής ευχαρίστησης».

Milk στον Ριζοσπάστη


----------



## stathis (Dec 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Milk στον Ριζοσπάστη


Απόσπασμα:

Το μέρος αυτό του κινήματος των ομοφυλόφιλων, μαζί με οπορτουνιστικούς πολιτικούς χώρους και άλλους φορείς και άτομα, που άκριτα υποστηρίζουν «κινήματα» που φέρνουν ψήφους και συμπάθειες, βάζει *ζητήματα που δεν έχουν καμία λογική και καμία αξία (γάμος, υιοθεσία κλπ)*. Ζητήματα, τέλος πάντων, *που δεν τα ζητάει καμία ανάγκη*.​
Μνημειώδεις μπαρούφες, που θα ήταν ευτράπελες αν δεν ήταν εξοργιστικές. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά βέβαια που αποκαλύπτεται πόσο απατηλά «προοδευτικοί» και «ριζοσπάστες» είναι κάποιοι.


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2011)

Το πρόβλημα που εντοπίζει ο Βαλλιανάτος είναι ότι τα κόμματα στα οποία ανήκουν αυτοί οι πολιτικοί έχουν μια γραμμή α και οι περί ων δεν ορθώνουν το ανάστημά τους σ' ένα τέτοιο θέμα. Το αν ο Βαλλιανάτος έχει δίκιο ότι τα κόμματα αυτά έχουν 'ρατσιστική' ή ό,τι άλλη αρνητική γραμμή στο θέμα, είναι ένα ζήτημα. Αλλά εάν και εφόσον έχει δίκιο, τότε όντως υπάρχει αντίφαση. Αν φωνάζεις για τα πάντα, αν μένεις στην Εκάλη αλλά εμφανίζεσαι στη Βουλή με φραντζόλες για να διαμαρτυρηθείς για τους φτωχούς, και δεν αποφασίζεις να μιλήσεις για ένα τόσο βασικό ζήτημα εκμεταλλευόμενος τη θέση σου, την ακουστότητά σου, ναι, υπάρχει πρόβλημα, ειδικά γι' αυτούς που θα έλπιζαν σε σένα, στην ευκαιρία που έχεις να κάνεις κάτι για το σύνολο στο οποίο συνανήκετε, και δεν τη χρησιμοποιείς. Πόσο μάλλον αν το κόμμα σου είναι και εχθρικό (βλ. παραπάνω). Αντίφαση υπάρχει επίσης και σε κληρικούς που είναι ομοφυλόφιλοι αλλά ανήκουν σ' έναν οργανισμό, την Εκκλησία, που την ομοφυλοφιλία την καταδικάζει συλλήβδην και την ανέχεται μόνο ως ισοβίως εξομολογητέα αμαρτία, είτε οι ίδιοι την αρνιόνται μέσα τους αυτή την άποψη της Εκκλησίας είτε τη δέχονται και νιώθουν ισοβίως ένοχοι. Αντίφαση δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ενοχή, αλλά όχι πως δεν αποτελεί και πρόβλημα. Αλλιώς το coming out χάνει κάθε νόημα, γίνεται θέμα προσωπικής και μόνο επιλογής, του αφαιρείται ο οποιοσδήποτε χειραφετητικός για το σύνολο χαρακτήρας.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

Δυο λόγια απλώς για να δικαιολογήσω πού βασίζω το συμπέρασμά μου περί αρνητικής στάσης, και σταματάω κι εγώ. Ο Ριζοσπάστης αποτελεί όργανο της Κεντρικής Επιτροπής του ΚΚΕ, όπως γράφει και κάτω από τον τίτλο του. Συμπεραίνω επομένως ότι δεν θα φιλοξενούσε απόψεις αντίθετες με αυτήν. Διαβάζω, λοιπόν:


Σε μια κοινωνία γεμάτη προβλήματα, σε ένα κράτος, που απεμπολούνται τα κυριαρχικά του δικαιώματα, σε μια χώρα που η φτώχεια έχει πάρει ανεξέλεγκτες διαστάσεις, το σύνολο των ΜΜΕ, καθηγητές, βουλευτές, ευρωβουλευτές, παπάδες, ψυχίατροι και ψυχολόγοι, κουβεντιάζουν, τάχα μου, για τη σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά κάποιων ατόμων. Και προσπαθούνε να πείσουνε και εμάς να κάνουμε το ίδιο. Ολος αυτός ο «φιλελεύθερος» κόσμος, τα κρυφά κεφάλια της ίδιας Λερναίας Υδρας, δηλαδή, προσποιούνται ότι δε γνωρίζουν πως η σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων δεν είναι άσχετη με την κοινωνία μέσα στην οποία ζούνε. Δε γνωρίζουν πως όλο αυτό *το σεξουαλικό μπέρδεμα, που βιώνουν οι χώρες του καπιταλισμού, είναι αποτέλεσμα του κοινωνικού συστήματος.*
*
Η έλλειψη σεβασμού από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο, η δύναμη του χρήματος και της εξουσίας, ο εύκολος τρόπος πλουτισμού ή επιβίωσης, η εκδικητικότητα κάποιων, για κάποιους άλλους, ο κορεσμός από το φυσιολογικό, η φθορά των αξιών και η γενική σήψη, είναι άσχετα πράγματα με την έκρηξη της ομοφυλοφιλίας; *Ολα αυτά τα αγόρια και κορίτσια, που ρίχτηκαν με το τσουβάλι στη σεξουαλική αγορά, βρέθηκαν εκεί από δική τους, ελεύθερη επιλογή; Τα οργανωμένα ταξίδια στην Ταϊλάνδη, αλλά και στη δική μας πλατεία Κουμουνδούρου, είναι αποτέλεσμα ελεύθερης σεξουαλικής προτίμησης; Ολα ετούτα τα βιασμένα, με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο, παιδιά, που αποτελούν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των ομοφυλόφιλων, επέλεξαν τα ίδια τους βιαστές τους;​

Η άλλη διάσταση



Επίσης, κάτω από τον υπότιτλο Προβλήματα και...προβλήματα:


Και ενώ εκπρόσωποι του Τρίτου Κόσμου μιλούσαν για τη φτώχεια, την εξαθλίωση, τον αναλφαβητισμό, την τεράστια μητρική και παιδική θνησιμότητα, οι χώρες της ΕΕ ζητούσαν να δοθεί προτεραιότητα σε άλλα ζητήματα, όπως: Ελευθερία της διάθεσης του ανθρώπινου σώματος, να έχει η γυναίκα απόλυτο έλεγχο στο σώμα της, δικαίωμα στην έκφραση του σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού (ομοφυλοφιλία), όταν η ανεργία, η εκμετάλλευση και η φτώχεια στις γυναίκες αυξάνονται και στις χώρες της ΕΕ.​


Δεν θα αναφερθώ στις κριτικές ταινιών, όπου συνήθως οι αναφορές είναι πιο εκτεταμένες, παρά μόνο στην παρακάτω, που είναι κριτική για τον Αλέξανδρο, του Όλιβερ Στόουν:



[...]Αφού όμως το θέμα τίθεται στην ταινία οφείλουμε να πούμε πως και αυτή η πτυχή του Αλέξανδρου αντιμετωπίστηκε επιφανειακά. Αλλη αξία έχει η ομοφυλοφιλία, που είναι αποτέλεσμα οικογενειακής καταπίεσης και άλλη αυτή που είναι αποτέλεσμα κοινωνικών και αισθητικών αξιών. Αυτά όμως είναι, φαίνεται, ψιλά γράμματα για το Χόλιγουντ.[...]​



Μπορεί λοιπόν να μην υπάρχει απερίφραστη καταδίκη της ομοφυλοφιλίας, δηλώνεται ωστόσο ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να αποτελεί προτεραιότητα (δεύτερο απόσπασμα), και κυρίως ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα του σύγχρονου τρόπου ζωής στις καπιταλιστικές κοινωνίες. Η τελευταία διατύπωση μπορεί να φαίνεται αθώα, όμως δεν είναι, αν αναλογιστούμε ότι το ΚΚΕ θεωρεί τον καπιταλισμό μητέρα όλων των κακών. 


Και σε κάθε περίπτωση, η στάση του απέναντι στο σύμφωνο συμβίωσης με βρίσκει αντίθετη. Από τα πρακτικά της Βουλής περί συμφώνου (μιλάει ο Κώστας Αλυσανδράκης):



*Έχει γίνει μόδα τα τελευταία χρόνια να μιλάμε για τον γάμο των ομοφύλων ζευγαριών και να το προβάλλουμε ως δικαίωμα.* Βεβαίως, εδώ επιτρέψτε μου να εντοπίσω σε αυτούς που το προβάλλουν ένα κενό: Γιατί να μιλάμε μόνο για ζευγάρια και όχι για τρίο, κουαρτέτο, κουιντέτο, σεξτέτο, οκτέτο κ.λπ.; Βεβαίως, όπως είπε και ο κ. Σκυλλάκος, άλλο πράγμα είναι οι διακρίσεις λόγω σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού, τις οποίες καταδικάζουμε απροκάλυπτα.
Υπάρχουν και άλλες μόδες. Υπάρχει η μόδα να μιλάμε για τα δικαιώματα των ζώων, για δικαιώματα μειονοτήτων, τα οποία, όμως, τα θυμόμαστε όταν θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τις μειονότητες, για να δικαιολογήσουμε στρατιωτικές επεμβάσεις, π.χ. στα Βαλκάνια. Πιστεύω ότι αυτές οι μόδς δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίες. Έχουν ως στόχο να παραμερίσουν πραγματικά δικαιώματα, όπως π.χ. το δικαίωμα της εργασίας, που καταπατιέται βάρβαρα, το δικαίωμα στην παιδεία, στην υγεία, στην πρόνοια, το δικαίωμα στην ελεύθερη έκφραση, ακόμα και το δικαίωμα της διαμαρτυρίας.​


Δηλαδή, το δικαίωμα ενός ομόφυλου ζευγαριού να παντρευτεί είναι μόδα, όπως τα δικαιώματα των ζώων, και έχει στόχο να παραμερίσει *πραγματικά* δικαιώματα, όπως το δικαίωμα στην εργασία. Χμ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

Costas said:


> Όσον αφορά το *coming out* (που δεν ξέρω πώς το έχουν αποδώσει οι κυριότερα ενδιαφερόμενοι/ες στα ελληνικά)...



Καλή η απορία. Πρόχειρη έρευνα δίνει:

αποκάλυψη της σεξουαλικής ταυτότητας (κακό: την αποκάλυψη μπορεί να την κάνει άλλος)
δημόσια δήλωση της σεξουαλικής ταυτότητας (είναι πάντα δημόσια;)
*διαδικασία γνωστοποίησης στον περίγυρο της σεξουαλικής ταυτότητας* (πιο λογικό μού φαίνεται)

Το παρακάτω θέτει υποψηφιότητα για ψηλό δείκτη μπλαμπλά:
διαδικασία γνωστοποίησης της σεξουαλικής ταυτότητας στο οικογενειακό και κοινωνικό περιβάλλον, το λεγόμενο coming out.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή, το δικαίωμα ενός ομόφυλου ζευγαριού να παντρευτεί είναι μόδα, *όπως τα δικαιώματα των ζώων*, και έχει στόχο να παραμερίσει *πραγματικά* δικαιώματα, όπως το δικαίωμα στην εργασία. Χμ.



Ενώ συμφωνώ στην κριτική που κάνεις, γράφεις κι αυτό και με πληγώνεις...  
Εκτός αν απλώς παραθέτεις την δήλωση του Κ.Α.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Ενώ συμφωνώ στην κριτική που κάνεις, γράφεις κι αυτό και με πληγώνεις...
> Εκτός αν απλώς παραθέτεις την δήλωση του Κ.Α.


Παραθέτω! Χρησιμοποίησα απλώς τα λόγια του, γιατί είναι εμφανές ότι το χρησιμοποιεί απαξιωτικά. Έλα, μη στεναχωριέσαι :)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Παραθέτω! Χρησιμοποίησα απλώς τα λόγια του, γιατί είναι εμφανές ότι το χρησιμοποιεί απαξιωτικά. Έλα, μη στεναχωριέσαι :)


Ουφ! :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δεν γνωρίζουν πως όλο αυτό το σεξουαλικό μπέρδεμα, που βιώνουν οι χώρες του καπιταλισμού, είναι αποτέλεσμα του κοινωνικού συστήματος. Η έλλειψη σεβασμού από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο, η δύναμη του χρήματος και της εξουσίας, ο εύκολος τρόπος πλουτισμού ή επιβίωσης, η εκδικητικότητα κάποιων, για κάποιους άλλους, ο κορεσμός από το φυσιολογικό, η φθορά των αξιών και η γενική σήψη, είναι άσχετα πράγματα με την έκρηξη της ομοφυλοφιλίας;


Αν στη θέση του καπιταλισμού (ως πηγή όλων των κακών) βάλεις τον διάβολο, είναι σαν να διαβάζεις εκκλησιαστική ανακοίνωση...


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Αν στη θέση του καπιταλισμού (ως πηγή όλων των κακών) βάλεις τον διάβολο, είναι σαν να διαβάζεις εκκλησιαστική ανακοίνωση...



Μια ακόμα ένδειξη για το πόσο λίγο διαφέρουν όλα...


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Αν στη θέση του καπιταλισμού (ως πηγή όλων των κακών) βάλεις τον διάβολο, είναι σαν να διαβάζεις εκκλησιαστική ανακοίνωση...


Η Ένωση Αμερικανών Ψυχιάτρων ως πριν από 15-20 χρόνια χαρακτήριζε την ομοφυλοφιλία ψυχική πάθηση. Το ΚΚΕ τη χαρακτηρίζει ακόμα πλαγίως τέτοια, απλώς κατά τη γνωστή συνταγή του θεωρεί ότι κύριος παθογόνος παράγοντας είναι ο καπιταλισμός: αν θεραπευτεί το κακό (ο καπιταλισμός) θα _πρέπει_ να θεραπευτεί και το νόσημα. Αλλιώς οι αναφορές στην ανεργία και σε όλα τα άλλα κοινωνικά δεινά δεν θα είχαν καμιάν απολύτως θέση στην επιχειρηματολογία. Αυτό λέει και ο Αχμαντιντετζάντ: εμείς δεν έχουμε ομοφυλόφιλους στη χώρα μας, αυτό είναι ένα καρκίνωμα της Δύσης...


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 3, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλή η απορία. Πρόχειρη έρευνα δίνει:
> 
> αποκάλυψη της σεξουαλικής ταυτότητας (κακό: την αποκάλυψη μπορεί να την κάνει άλλος)
> δημόσια δήλωση της σεξουαλικής ταυτότητας (είναι πάντα δημόσια;)
> ...



Και γιατί όχι "δημοσιοποίηση σεξουαλικής ταυτότητας/ σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού"; [ναι, ΟΚ, δεν έδωσα βάρος στην αντίρρηση ως προς τον δημόσιο χαρακτήρα, αν και...]


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2011)

Βρήκα κι άλλο: «εξωτερίκευση του σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού στο οικείο περιβάλλον».
Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε και «κοινοποίηση».
Μου αρέσει ο «σεξουαλικός προσανατολισμός», αλλά όχι τα «δήλωση» ή «δημοσιοποίηση». Περισσότερο απευθύνεται στους οικείους, στο άμεσο περιβάλλον.
Η «εξωτερίκευση» είναι πιο κοντά και στο _coming out_, άρα στην επανάληψη μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνη της χωρίς να σέρνει το σιδηρόδρομο από πίσω της.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 3, 2011)

Costas said:


> Η Ένωση Αμερικανών Ψυχιάτρων ως πριν από 15-20 χρόνια χαρακτήριζε την ομοφυλοφιλία ψυχική πάθηση. Το ΚΚΕ τη χαρακτηρίζει ακόμα πλαγίως τέτοια, απλώς κατά τη γνωστή συνταγή του θεωρεί ότι κύριος παθογόνος παράγοντας είναι ο καπιταλισμός: αν θεραπευτεί το κακό (ο καπιταλισμός) θα _πρέπει_ να θεραπευτεί και το νόσημα.


Γι αυτό σκύλιασαν με το κουβανέζικο φιλμ «Φράουλα και σοκολάτα»...
Συμπληρώνω: και με το «Πριν πέσει η νύχτα», περισσότερο με αυτό, μάλιστα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2011)

Το "Πριν πέσει η νύχτα" το είχα πετύχει στην τηλεόραση πριν από μερικά χρόνια. Βαρύ έργο...

Το come out, διαβάζω το wiktionaryhttp://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/come_out_of_the_closet, είναι σύντμηση του come out of the closet, το οποίο λέγεται και για άλλα, μη σεξουαλικά θέματα (εξ ου και η διευκρίνηση στον τίτλο του νήματος): _She finally came out of the closet to her religious family regarding her atheism._
Οπότε καλό θα ήταν η ελληνική απόδοση να είναι σύντμηση κι αυτή, και κάτι απλό, λαϊκό, που να μπορεί να μπει στο στόμα του οποιουδήποτε, όχι όρος διανοουμενίστικος κλπ. κλπ. Γι' αυτό είπα "οι κυριότερα ενδιαφερόμενοι". Ξέρουμε αν έχουν κάποιον όρο; (_Αυτοξεμπρόστιασμα_ )


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2011)

Costas said:


> Η Ένωση Αμερικανών Ψυχιάτρων ως πριν από 15-20 χρόνια χαρακτήριζε την ομοφυλοφιλία ψυχική πάθηση. Το ΚΚΕ τη χαρακτηρίζει ακόμα πλαγίως τέτοια, απλώς κατά τη γνωστή συνταγή του θεωρεί ότι κύριος παθογόνος παράγοντας είναι ο καπιταλισμός: αν θεραπευτεί το κακό (ο καπιταλισμός) θα _πρέπει_ να θεραπευτεί και το νόσημα. Αλλιώς οι αναφορές στην ανεργία και σε όλα τα άλλα κοινωνικά δεινά δεν θα είχαν καμιάν απολύτως θέση στην επιχειρηματολογία. Αυτό λέει και ο Αχμαντιντετζάντ: εμείς δεν έχουμε ομοφυλόφιλους στη χώρα μας, αυτό είναι ένα καρκίνωμα της Δύσης...


Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα ναρκωτικά, όπως λέει η ΚΝΕ π.χ.. Υπήρχε ένα διαδικτυακό τεστ στον ιστότοπο της ΚΝΕ με ερωτήσεις, που το έχω κάνει, αλλά τώρα περιέργως έχει εξαφανιστεί. Δείτε ενδεικτικά για το πώς ήταν, εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Dec 3, 2011)

Τελικά αυτό το θρεντ που (και με δική μου ευθύνη) εξελίχτηκε σε δίκη του ΚΚΕ, μάλλον κακώς μπήκε σε αυτή την κατηγορία, έπρεπε να μπει στα Πολιτικά οπότε και δεν θα σκεφτόμουν να σχολιάσω.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2011)

Το νήμα το έβαλα εδώ δικαίως, γιατί η αρχική μου ανάρτηση δεν ήταν πολιτικού (meaning: κομματικού) χαρακτήρα. Νομίζω ότι καλώς το έβαλα εδώ, γιατί αφορά την ομοφυλοφιλία, την πορνεία, το αυτοφανέρωμα, κι έχει και ένα γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον (την απόδοση του coming-out), δηλαδή αφορά όλους τους αναγνώστες του φόρουμ και όχι μόνο όσους θέλουν να διαβάζουν πολιτικά. Τώρα, το πώς εξελίσσεται ένα νήμα είναι απρόβλεπτο, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι κακώς το έβαλα εδώ.

Πάντως, αν και δεν πολυανακατεύτηκα με τα του ΚΚΕ, δεν έγινε καμιά δίκη του ΚΚΕ. Τεκμηρίωση έγινε από την Παλάβρα κυρίως, για να ξέρουμε τι πραγματικά υποστηρίζει ένα πολιτικό κόμμα σ' ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Μάλιστα ο Στάθης δήλωσε ότι αγνοούσε τελείως τα δεδομένα αυτά (κι εγώ, άλλωστε). Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για δίκη αλλά για πληροφόρηση. Δεν βλέπω τι το μεμπτό. Έχουν γίνει πολλές τέτοιου είδους 'δίκες' για όλα τα πολιτικά κόμματα σε πολλών ειδών νήματα της Λεξιλογίας, όπου κι αν βρίσκονται. Άλλωστε το ανακάτεμα πολιτικολογίας και γλωσσο-λογίας δεν είναι ίδιον της Λεξιλογίας μόνο, ούτε καν κυρίως. Και σε άλλους πολυσύχναστους δικτυακούς τόπους βλέπουμε αυτό το ανακάτεμα, και οι σχολιαστές συρρέουν και σχολιάζουν άλλος γλωσσικά, άλλος πολιτικά, άλλος και τα δύο, σε διασταυρωνόμενους συχνά διαλόγους. Ουδείς ενοχλήθηκε από αυτό το κλίμα απόλυτης ελευθερίας εκεί.


----------



## sarant (Dec 3, 2011)

Στους άλλους πολυσύχναστους χώρους η πολιτικολογία είναι ελεύθερη, εδώ είναι -καλώς ή κακώς- περιορισμένη σε ειδικά νήματα. Το νήμα είχε πράγματι όλα αυτά τα μη πολιτικά στοιχεία, αλλά εξαρχής είχε και έντονη πολιτική χροιά, διότι ο Βαλλιανάτος πέρα από όλα τα άλλα είναι αρχηγός κόμματος και η Κανέλλη βουλευτής άλλου κόμματος. Το αν έγινε ή όχι δίκη του ΚΚΕ είναι εκτίμηση του καθενός. Εγώ παρατηρω πάντως ότι ασκήθηκε κριτική σε μια σειρά θέσεις του ΚΚΕ, και όχι μόνο για την ομοφυλοφιλία, π.χ. για τα ναρκωτικά. 

Τέλος πάντων, είναι δικό μου λάθος που ανακατεύτηκα στη συζήτηση, όπως έχω ήδη συμπεράνει (από άλλες γλωσσικού χαρακτήρα λίστες, από τις οποίες έχω αποχωρήσει) η κριτική στο ΚΚΕ είναι πληροφόρηση ή γλωσσική συζήτηση ενώ η κριτική στην κυβέρνηση και στα άλλα κόμματα είναι πολιτική συζήτηση.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2011)

Καλημέρα,
προσωπικά, δεν έχω αντίρρηση να μεταφέρουμε το νήμα στο πολιτικό φόρουμ γιατί όντως η τροπή που έχει πάρει δεν είναι γλωσσική. Ωστόσο, δεν θεωρώ ότι εγώ προσωπικά δικάζω ή επικρίνω το ΚΚΕ στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα. Παρέπεμψα απλώς στις πολιτικές του θέσεις, και μάλιστα αυτές που εκφράζονται στην επίσημη εφημερίδα του, καθώς και άλλες που ακούστηκαν στη Βουλή. 

Οπότε, μεταφέρουμε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2011)

Πάντως, συνονόματε, όταν μπαίνεις σε ένα αποστειρωμένο δωμάτιο, δεν μπορείς να ελπίζεις ότι θα μένει για πάντα αποστειρωμένο. Νήματα που έχουν ξεκινήσει σαν 100% γλωσσικά θα μπορούσαν εύκολα να μετατραπούν σε πολιτικά. Άλλωστε, ευκαιρία γυρεύουμε, σε μια φορτισμένη περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα (και είχα ορκιστεί να μην τη πω ποτέ αυτή την έκφραση...), να βγάλουμε στο φόρουμ και στη φόρα τις μικροσυμπάθειές μας και τις μικροαντιπάθειές μας. Σπάνια θα με πιάσεις να σχολιάζω τα γλωσσικά του ΓΑΠ και άλλο που δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω τα γλωσσικά του Τσίπρα, για παράδειγμα. Δεν μπορούμε με τις απόψεις μας, ούτε καν τις γλωσσικές, να τους έχουμε όλους ευχαριστημένους. Άλλωστε, δες εμένα: σε πολιτικό ζήτημα ξέρω να υποχωρώ, σε γλωσσικό τα στυλώνω. Πάντως, το νήμα αυτό έδειχνε από την αρχή ότι είχε προδιαγραφές μολότοφ. Ας μην την αφήσουμε να εκραγεί, ωστόσο.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2011)

Sarant, δηλαδή στις άλλες ενότητες του υποφόρουμ Playground δεν έχουν συζητηθεί πολιτικά θέματα, και μάλιστα όχι επειδή έτσι το έφερε ο σχολιασμός αλλά με νήματα με καθαρά πολιτικό τίτλο, π.χ.: _Μήπως να κάψουμε και ομοίωμα της Μέρκελ μπροστά στη γερμανική πρεσβεία;_ Αυτό ας πούμε βρίσκεται στο Discussing anything under the sun, έχει 3 σελίδες μάκρος και υπάρχει εκεί από τις 26-2-2010. Αλλά και πολλά άλλα, βαριέμαι να ψάχνω για πράγματα αυτονόητα.

Το θέμα της δικής σου ανάμιξης είναι άλλο θέμα, καθαρά δικό σου.

Και όχι (ref: Παλάβρα), δεν μεταφέρουμε. Λες: "όντως η τροπή που έχει πάρει δεν είναι γλωσσική". Μην ξεχνάς όμως ότι δεν βρισκόμαστε στο Workspace.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 3, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα ναρκωτικά, όπως λέει η ΚΝΕ π.χ.. Υπήρχε ένα διαδικτυακό τεστ στον ιστότοπο της ΚΝΕ με ερωτήσεις, που το έχω κάνει, αλλά τώρα περιέργως έχει εξαφανιστεί. Δείτε ενδεικτικά για το πώς ήταν, εδώ.



Κάτι σχετικό που μου είχε προκαλέσει μεγάλη εντύπωση από ένα ετήσιο φεστιβάλ της ΚΝΕ που είχα πάει παλαιότερα, ήταν ότι το κόμμα είχε στήσει κιόσκια όπου μεταξύ άλλων πούλαγε μπύρες. Το περίεργο ήταν ότι ενώ δεν είχαν κανένα πρόβλημα να πουλάνε καπιταλιστικά προϊόντα (Amstel) με προφανή σκοπό το κέρδος, θεωρούσαν ως ασέβεια και προσβλητικό να το κάνουν κατά την διάρκεια των ομιλιών της ΓΓ και του δεύτερου στην ιεραρχία, οπότε έπαυαν κάθε δραστηριότητα. Δηλαδή τους πείραζε να μην κάθεσαι ημιανάπαυση με στρατιωτική πειθαρχεία όπως έκαναν οι ίδιοι, αλλά όχι το να τα κοπανήσεις και να γίνεις ντίρλα σε όλο το προηγούμενο και υπόλοιπο φεστιβάλ. Δεν έχει να κάνει με ναρκωτικά αλλά και το αλκοόλ μπορεί να είναι υπαίτιο εθισμού και κατάχρησης. Το θεώρησα ελαφρώς φαρισαϊκό. 

Άσχετα με τον Βαλλιανάτο τα παραπάνω βέβαια.

Σημείωση: Για το λεξιλογικό κομμάτι του θέματος, μια εκδοχή αλλά όχι ιδιαίτερα politically correct είναι και το «ξεφώνισμα».


----------



## stathis (Dec 3, 2011)

sarant said:


> Τελικά αυτό το θρεντ που (και με δική μου ευθύνη) εξελίχτηκε σε δίκη του ΚΚΕ, μάλλον κακώς μπήκε σε αυτή την κατηγορία, έπρεπε να μπει στα Πολιτικά οπότε και δεν θα σκεφτόμουν να σχολιάσω.


Sarant, πώς θα σου φαινόταν αν σε κάποιο από τα δεκάδες νήματα στα οποία σχολιάζονται, αμφισβητούνται και ενδεχομένως αντικρούονται διάφορες ορθογραφικές και ετυμολογικές απόψεις του Μπαμπινιώτη (όπως εκφράζονται μέσα από τα λεξικά του) ερχόταν κάποιος και έλεγε ότι δικάζουμε τον Μπαμπινιώτη;

Σε ό,τι με αφορά, νομίζω ότι παρέμεινα εντός θέματος, μια και το ζήτημα της όποιας στάσης του ΚΚΕ απέναντι στους ομοφυλόφιλους υπήρχε ήδη από τη συνέντευξη του Βαλλιανάτου. Όποιος θέλει να εκφράσει τον όποιο αντίλογο, είναι καλοδεχούμενος. Αν, πάλι, κάποιος έχει άποψη αλλά για τον α ή β λόγο δεν επιθυμεί να πάρει μέρος στην κουβέντα, απόλυτα σεβαστό κι αυτό. 

Όσο για το πώς θα βαφτίσουμε το νήμα και πού θα το τοποθετήσουμε, για μένα δεν είναι εκεί η ουσία, οπότε το αφήνω στην κρίση των mods.



sarant said:


> Εγώ παρατηρω πάντως ότι ασκήθηκε κριτική σε μια σειρά θέσεις του ΚΚΕ, και όχι μόνο για την ομοφυλοφιλία, π.χ. για τα ναρκωτικά.


Είσαι λίγο υπερβολικός νομίζω. Για τις αναφορές σε ναρκωτικά και αλκοόλ, θα συμφωνήσω ότι ήταν εκτός θέματος, αλλά είναι μοιραίο σε μια συζήτηση 5 σελίδων να προκύπτουν και διακλαδώσεις του αρχικού θέματος.



sarant said:


> Τέλος πάντων, είναι δικό μου λάθος που ανακατεύτηκα στη συζήτηση, όπως έχω ήδη συμπεράνει (από άλλες γλωσσικού χαρακτήρα λίστες, από τις οποίες έχω αποχωρήσει) η κριτική στο ΚΚΕ είναι πληροφόρηση ή γλωσσική συζήτηση ενώ η κριτική στην κυβέρνηση και στα άλλα κόμματα είναι πολιτική συζήτηση.


Δεν ξέρω αν συμπεριλαμβάνεις και τη Λεξιλογία σε αυτό. Δεν έχω αντιληφθεί κάτι τέτοιο, αν και δεν μπορώ να πάρω όρκο, μια και μπαίνω στη Λεξιλογία πάρα πολύ σποραδικά. Ελπίζω να μην ισχύει πάντως, ούτε για το ΚΚΕ ούτε για οποιοδήποτε άλλο κόμμα.


----------



## stathis (Dec 3, 2011)

Costas said:


> Η Ένωση Αμερικανών Ψυχιάτρων ως πριν από *15-20* χρόνια χαρακτήριζε την ομοφυλοφιλία ψυχική πάθηση.


Μικρή διόρθωση, για την ιστορία και μόνο:

In *1973*, the American Psychiatric Association declassified homosexuality as a mental disorder. The American Psychological Association Council of Representatives followed in 1975.

(από τη Wikipedia)


----------



## Costas (Jul 7, 2012)

Rift Forms in Movement as Belief in Gay ‘Cure’ Is Renounced (NYT)

“I believe that any sexual expression outside of heterosexual, monogamous marriage is sinful according to the Bible,” Mr. Chambers emphasized. “But we’ve been asking people with same-sex attractions to overcome something in a way that we don’t ask of anyone else,” he said, noting that Christians with other sins, whether heterosexual lust, pornography, pride or gluttony, do not receive the same blanket condemnations.
(...)
Robert Gagnon, an associate professor at the Pittsburgh Theological Seminary and author of books on homosexuality and the Bible, last week issued a public call for Mr. Chambers to resign. “My greatest concern has to do with Alan’s repeated assurances to homosexually active ‘gay Christians’ that they will be with him in heaven,” he said in an e-mail. 
(...)
Mr. Chambers said he was simply trying to restore Exodus to its original purpose when it was founded in 1976: providing spiritual support for Christians who are struggling with homosexual attraction.
He said that he was happy in his marriage, with a “love and devotion much deeper than anything I experienced in gay life,” but that he knew this was not feasible for everyone. Many Christians with homosexual urges may have to strive for lives of celibacy.
But those who fail should not be severely judged, he said, adding, “We all struggle or fall in some way.” 

Τελικά, κατέληξε στη θεωρία του μακαριστού Χριστόδουλου, που μιλούσε για "κουσούρι"...


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2012)

Τελικά δεν κατάλαβα: το _Exodus_ είναι ή δεν είναι συνώνυμο τού _coming out_;
:)


----------



## Costas (Jul 7, 2012)

Coming out...of sinful Egypt. :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2013)

*Outrage Over an Antigay Law Does Not Spread to Olympic Officials* (NYT)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 8, 2013)

Εντάξει, η ΔΟΕ είναι ένα μάτσο καραγκιόζηδες. Τάχα μου ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και τάχα μου αντιτίθενται σε εκδηλώσεις μίσους, ρατσισμού, κτλ., αποκλείοντας αθλητές*, αλλά από την άλλην δέχονται την διοργάνωση από χώρες που καταπατούν κατάφωρα τα 14 στα 15 ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα.


* μέχρι εδώ καλώς


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2013)

Θα διαβάσατε ίσως για την απόφαση του Ανώτατου Δικαστηρίου της Ινδίας ότι ένας νόμος της εποχής της αποικιοκρατίας που καθιστά παράνομες τις συναινετικές ομοφυλοφιλικές σχέσεις δεν είναι αντισυνταγματικός και ότι ανήκει στη νομοθετική εξουσία να αποφασίζει πάνω στο θέμα. Διοργανώνεται συλλογή υπογραφών στο Avaaz:

http://www.avaaz.org/en/indiaas_gay_outrage_loc_greek/?buujfbb&v=32768


----------



## Palavra (Dec 16, 2013)

Το συζητήσαμε εδώ, λίγο ξώφαλτσα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 21, 2013)

Εγώ συνεχίζω να βάζω σ' ετούτο το (αμιγώς πολιτικό, ως γνωστόν...) νήμα ό,τι βρίσκω για την αντιμετώπιση της ομοφυλοφιλίας από τα κράτη, τους πολιτικούς και άλλους φορείς κλπ.:
(ΝΥΤ)
*Ugandan Lawmakers Pass Measure Imposing Harsh Penalties on Gays*
By ALAN COWELL
Published: December 20, 2013 

LONDON — The Ugandan Parliament announced Friday that it had approved legislation imposing harsh penalties on gay people, including life imprisonment for what it called “aggravated homosexuality,” effectively brushing aside previous objections to antigay legislation from outside powers, including President Obama. 

In addition to prohibiting “any form of sexual relations between persons of the same sex,” the law seemed to echo Russia’s so-called gay propaganda law, criminalizing “the promotion or recognition” of homosexual relations “through or with the support of any government entity in Uganda or any other nongovernmental organization inside or outside the country.”

Specifically, the law — officially the Anti-Homosexuality Bill 2009 — provides for a 14-year jail term for a first conviction and “imprisonment for life for the offense of aggravated homosexuality,” a Parliament announcement said.

“The bill aims at strengthening the nation’s capacity to deal with emerging internal and external threats to the traditional heterosexual family,” it said, quoting a Parliament committee.

There was some doubt, though, about the status of the measure. Prime Minister Amama Mbabazi raised questions about whether Parliament had a quorum of lawmakers present to approve the legislation, which still has to be signed into law by President Yoweri Museveni, the announcement said.

The legislation was not as tough as an initial version of the bill, first put forward in 2009 and later withdrawn, that would have imposed the death sentence in some cases. Mr. Obama called that legislation “odious.” But the vote reflected an aversion to homosexuality in much of Africa.

“I am officially illegal,” a gay activist, Frank Mugisha, was quoted by news agencies as saying when the legislation was approved on Friday.

Homosexuality was already illegal in Uganda, but David Bahati, a lawmaker who has led the campaign for tougher action, said existing laws needed to be strengthened to prevent Westerners from promoting homosexuality among young Ugandans. The issues raised by the new legislation also became entangled with resentment at pressures by foreign governments and rights groups.

In particular, Western threats to link the future of hundreds of millions of dollars to Uganda’s antigay legislation stirred accusations of Western neocolonialism and double standards.

Last year, for instance, the opposition leader Kizza Besigye said Western pressure was “misplaced” and “even annoying.”

“There are more obvious, more prevalent and harmful violations of human rights that are glossed over,” he said. “Their zeal over this matter makes us look at them with cynicism to say the least.”

According to the announcement by Parliament on Friday, a legislative committee said “that there is need to protect the children and youth of Uganda who are vulnerable to sexual abuse and deviations as a result of cultural changes, uncensored information technologies, parentless child development settings and increasing attempts by homosexuals to raise children in homosexual relationships through adoption and foster care.”

But the announcement acknowledged that a handful of lawmakers had opposed the law. “What two consenting adults do in the privacy of their bedroom should not be the business of this Parliament,” two independent legislators, Sam Otada and Fox Odoi, said in a minority report. “It is not right to have the state allowed in the bedrooms of people.”

When the bill was reintroduced last year, it deepened tensions within parts of Uganda’s religious and traditional society. A government minister broke up a gay rights meeting in a hotel, saying gay people should face the firing squad. In 2011, a newspaper published a list of gay people and urged readers and policy makers to “hang them.”


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2013)

Costas said:


> ...
> (ΝΥΤ)
> *Ugandan Lawmakers Pass Measure Imposing Harsh Penalties on Gays*
> By ALAN COWELL
> ...



_*God Loves Uganda *_(imdb.com)






The feature-length documentary _God Loves Uganda_ is a powerful exploration of the evangelical campaign to change African culture with values imported from America’s Christian Right.

The film follows American and Ugandan religious leaders fighting “sexual immorality” and missionaries trying to convince Ugandans to follow Biblical law.

_God Loves Uganda_ premiered at the Sundance Film Festival on January 18th, 2013 and has won numerous awards at film festivals so far. The film serves as a catalyst for change, through our upcoming international screening tour and social action campaign.

The idea for _God Loves Uganda_ was born while director Roger Ross Williams was in Africa shooting his Oscar winning film _Music by Prudence.
_
“Almost every evangelical I met –American or Ugandan– was polite, agreeable, even charming. Yet I knew that if the bill passed, there would be blood on the streets of Kampala.”

As an American-influenced bill to make homosexuality punishable by death wins widespread support, tension in Uganda mounts and an atmosphere of murderous hatred takes hold. The film reveals the conflicting motives of faith and greed, ecstasy and egotism, among Ugandan ministers, American evangelical leaders and the foot soldiers of a theology that sees Uganda as ground zero in a battle for billions of souls.

Through verité, interviews, and hidden camera footage – and with unprecedented access – God Loves Uganda takes viewers inside the evangelical movement in both the US and Uganda.

It offers a portrait of Lou Engle, creator of The Call, a public event that brings tens of thousands of believers together to pray against sexual sin. It provides a rare view of the most powerful evangelical minister in Uganda, who lives in a mansion where he’s served by a white-coated chef. It goes into a Ugandan church where a preacher whips a congregation into mass hysteria with anti-gay rhetoric.

_God Loves Uganda_ records the culture clash between enthusiastic Midwestern missionaries and world weary Ugandans. It features a heartbreaking interview with gay activist David Kato shortly before he was murdered. It tells the moving story of Bishop Christopher Senyonjo, a minister excommunicated, ostracized and literally spat on for being tolerant – and chronicles his remarkable campaign for peace and healing in Uganda.

Shocking, horrifying, touching and enlightening, _God Loves Uganda_ will make you question what you thought you knew about religion.
http://www.godlovesuganda.com

Delving into a political framework that ties United States financing of H.I.V. relief efforts to a radical Christian moral agenda, Mr. Williams uses interviews and hidden-camera footage to expose the egotism, avarice and ignorance that undermine more laudable intentions. There is much here to sicken, including a frothing Ugandan pastor presenting an S-and-M video to his flock as a benchmark of gay behavior, and the powder-keg funeral of David Kato, a gay rights advocate who was fatally beaten with a hammer during filming.

But the terrifying consequences of using the Bible to inspire homophobia seem of no concern to the missionaries of the Missouri-based International House of Prayer, whose speaking-in-tongues fanaticism virtually drowns out the film’s more rational religious representatives. That’s not necessarily a bad thing: with so many extremists on hand, Mr. Williams has no need for narration. He simply stands back and allows his most deluded interviewees to fashion their own nooses.
JEANNETTE CATSOULIS, NY Times, Published: October 10, 2013
*youtube.com/user/GodLovesUganda*


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2013)

Οι Αμερικανοί φανατίκλες έβαλαν τα χρήματα, την οργάνωση και έδωσαν φωνή στους ντόπιους φανατίκλες. Αλλά θα πρέπει να βρήκαν πρόσφορο έδαφος.


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2014)

Costas said:


> Εγώ συνεχίζω να βάζω σ' ετούτο το (αμιγώς πολιτικό, ως γνωστόν...) νήμα ό,τι βρίσκω για την αντιμετώπιση της ομοφυλοφιλίας από τα κράτη, τους πολιτικούς και άλλους φορείς κλπ.:
> (ΝΥΤ)
> *Ugandan Lawmakers Pass Measure Imposing Harsh Penalties on Gays*
> By ALAN COWELL
> ...



*Ο πρόεδρος της Ουγκάντα* δεν εγκρίνει τον ομοφοβικό νόμο*
Οι ομοφυλόφιλοι «μπορούν να σωθούν» έγραψε σε επιστολή του στη Βουλή

Το Βήμα, 17/01/2014 14:57

*Καμπάλα *

Ο πρόεδρος της Ουγκάντα, Γιουέρι Μουσέβενι, αρνήθηκε να εγκρίνει το νομοσχέδιο που ποινικοποιεί τις ομοφυλοφιλικές σχέσεις.

Σε επιστολή του στην πρόεδρο της Βουλής την κατηγορεί ότι το νομοσχέδιο εγκρίθηκε τον Δεκέμβριο, χωρίς να τηρηθούν οι πρέπουσες διαδικασίες.

Οι ομοφυλόφιλοι «μπορούν να σωθούν» φέρεται να έγραψε ο πρόεδρος της Ουγκάντα στην επιστολή του, σύμφωνα με τοπική εφημερίδα.

Ο Μουσέβενι προσπαθεί να καταλήξει σε συμφωνία με τους βουλευτές, καθώς ακόμα και σε περίπτωση που επιμείνει στην απόφασή του να μην υπογράψει το νομοσχέδιο, αυτό θα μπορούσε να μετατραπεί σε νόμο εάν εγκριθεί με πλειοψηφία δύο τρίτων.

Ο πρόεδρος της Ουγκάντα δήλωσε ότι παρά τη συμβουλή του να «παγώσει» το νομοσχέδιο μέχρι η κυβέρνηση να το εξετάσει καλύτερα, το νομοσχέδιο πήγε στη Βουλή. 

Ακόμα και με την απαγόρευση, η ομοφυλοφιλία θα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει παράνομα, είπε ο πρόεδρος της Ουγκάντα. 

«Δεν μπορείτε να αποκαλέσετε ως ανωμαλία έναν εναλλακτικό προσανατολισμό...» 
[...]

Αν και βουλευτές έχουν δηλώσει την πρόθεσή τους να παρακάμψουν τον πρόεδρο, ο Μουσέβενι είναι πολιτικά ισχυρός και μπορεί να αντισταθεί στις συντηρητικές ομάδες.


Και το σχετικό νήμα μας, που τώρα το θυμήθηκα: *Έκκληση για να μην περάσει ένας απάνθρωπος νόμος.
*
*Την επανειλημμένη ακλισιά της Ουγκάντας δεν τη σχολιάζω. Άλλωστε, τη σέρβιρε σήμερα στα εκατοστά μεζεδάκια του ο Sarant.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2014)

Χαμός στις ΗΠΑ με τη διαφήμιση της Coca-Cola — μισαλλοδοξία, ομοφοβία και ρατσισμός, όλα σ' ένα άθλιο πακέτο...
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/03/coca-cola-gay-dads-commercial_n_4716931.html
http://www.newnownext.com/stephen-colbert-responds-to-gay-coca-cola-ad-watch/02/2014/
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/02/03/coca-cola-ad-super-bowl-racism/5177463/
http://indiancountrytodaymedianetwo...ca-beautiful-super-bowl-ad-causes-stir-153391


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2014)

Έτσι που το έγραψες νόμιζα ότι όλα αυτά τα κακά τα περιείχε η διαφήμιση της Κοκα-κόλας, όχι ο χαμός των αντιδράσεων!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2014)

Χμμ... Κι εγώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2014)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο. Είδα πρώτα την διαφήμιση και αναρωτήθηκα πού κρύβονται όλα αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2014)

Δεν έχει σημασία τι νομίσατε αρχικά, σημασία έχει ότι καταλάβατε τελικά. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε έβαλα συνδέσμους προς _*κείμενα*_, όχι σκέτη τη διαφήμιση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2014)

Σε μια από τις διευθύνσεις, ο Κόλμπερτ στο βιντεάκι είναι απολαυστικός και ενημερωτικός:

http://www.newnownext.com/stephen-colbert-responds-to-gay-coca-cola-ad-watch/02/2014/


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2014)

Τη διαφήμιση την είχα δει τις προάλλες και δεν πέρασε καθόλου από το μυαλό μου ότι οι δύο κύριοι που έχουν πάει τα παιδιά τους πατινάζ υποτίθεται ότι ήταν ζευγάρι. Θα μπορούσε να είναι ο πατέρας μου με τον αδερφό του. 

Να τι μου έβγαλε όταν πήγα στο κλιπάκι του Κόλμπερτ :lol::lol: (τελικά το είδα αλλιώς)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Δεν πάν' να λένε. Οι ΗΠΑ δεν παύουν να είναι το κράτος με μαύρο πρόεδρο που γεννήθηκε στη Χονολουλού από Κενυάτη πατέρα και που τον λένε Μπαράκ. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι (πολλοί) πολέμιοι της προόδου θα μένουν όλο και πιο πίσω, θα ακούγονται όλο και πιο γραφικοί. Τι διάολο, δεν είχαν καταλάβει ότι ζουν στο πιο πολυπολιτισμικό κράτος της υφηλίου;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2014)

Coke Defiantly to Air Longer Version of ‘America the Beautiful’ Ad


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2014)

Να μην ξεχνάμε και τη Νιγηρία:
*Wielding Whip and a Hard New Law, Nigeria Tries to 'Sanitize' Itself of Gays*
By ADAM NOSSITER (ΝΥΤ)
Since Nigeria's president signed a law criminalizing homosexuality, arrests of gay people have multiplied and demands for a crackdown have flourished.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2014)

Καλημέρα.

*Εδώ Εδιμβούργο: Έτσι γράφτηκε ιστορία*
Την Τρίτη που μας πέρασε η Σκωτσέζικη Βουλή νομιμοποίησε τον γάμο μεταξύ ομοφυλόφιλων.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.antapokrites&id=31596

Αλλά και απορίες:
«Στη δουλειά μου σχεδόν οι μισοί άντρες συνάδελφοι είναι ομοφυλόφιλοι».

Πόσο σχεδόν; Τι δουλειά είναι αυτή; Η στατιστική γίνεται στα έξι άτομα ή στα εξήντα;


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> «Στη δουλειά μου σχεδόν οι μισοί άντρες συνάδελφοι είναι ομοφυλόφιλοι».
> 
> Πόσο σχεδόν; Τι δουλειά είναι αυτή; Η στατιστική γίνεται στα έξι άτομα ή στα εξήντα;



Αν εξαιρέσουμε την περίπτωση να έχει δύο συναδερφους κι ο ένας να είναι γκέι (50%) ή την περιπτωση να εργάζεται σε οίκο μόδας (στερεότυπα, το ξέρω, αλλά τι να κάνουμε), υπάρχει μια πιο λογική εξήγηση:

Το σχεδόν σημαίνει ότι δεν τους ρώτησε αλλά υπέθεσε. Η αρθρογράφος έχει λίγο καιρό στο ΗΒ, οπότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι της σχολής Κρεσόν. 

* Εντίτ Κρεσόν πρωθυπουργός της Γαλλίας. Eίχε πει σε συνέντευξη ότι στο Λονδίνο που είχε έρθει δεν την κοίταζαν οι άντρες, άρα είναι όλοι ομοφυλόφιλοι.


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2014)

Παγκόσμιος χάρτης νομικού καθεστώτος ομοφυλοφίλων ανά χώρα, και άρθρο. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...rt-of-the-daily-show-weighs-in-on-michael-sam
http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/mon-february-10-2014/friday-night-rights


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 7, 2014)

Αυτό το άρθρο δημοσιεύτηκε σήμερα στο UNFOLLOW
στα WEB ONLY άρθρα και το αντέγραψα εδώ γιατί νομίζω είναι σχετικό με το νήμα αν και όχι με τον Βαλιανάτο. 


Τῆς μετανοίας ἄνοιξόν μοι πύλας
Παρασκευή 7 Μαρτίου 2014 George Le Nonce

Εἰλικρινά, δὲν ξέρω τί εἶναι πιὸ χυδαῖο: ἡ ὑβριστικὴ ρατσιστικὴ καφενειακὴ συνομιλία στὸ ραδιόφωνο τοῦ Ἄλφα μεταξὺ τοῦ Βερύκιου καὶ τοῦ Σταυρόπουλου ἢ ἡ μελετημένη δήλωση δῆθεν μετανοίας ποὺ ὁ πρῶτος ἀνήρτησε στὸ facebook.

stauropoulos_verikiosΣτὴν ραδιοφωνικὴ συνομιλία ἀναπαράγονται ἀνενδοίαστα καὶ προκλητικὰ σχεδὀν ὅλες οἱ δομικὲς συνιστῶσες τοῦ πιὸ πρωτόγονου ρατσιστικοῦ ὁμοφοβικοῦ λόγου τῶν τελευταίων ἑκατὸ ἐτῶν τοὐλάχιστον. Στὴν φεησμπουκικὴ ἀνάρτηση, ὁ Βερύκιος ἐπιχειρεῖ (μὲ ὑστερόβουλη πρόθεση προφανῶς καθὼς τὸ θέμα φαίνεται νὰ παραπέμπεται στὸ πειθαρχικὸ τῆς ΕΣΗΕΑ, ἀλλὰ καὶ στὴ δικαιοσύνη πλέον) νὰ δώσει τὴν ἐντύπωση ὅτι μεταμελεῖται, ἐνῶ συγχρόνως κλείνει τὸ μάτι στὶς ἀγέλες τῶν ὁμοφοβικῶν ποὺ παρακολουθοῦν μὲ αὐτοσυγχαρητήρια εὐχαρίστηση τὶς ἐκπομπές του.

Ἡ ἀνάρτηση στὸ φέησμπουκ δὲν ἐκφράζει στὴν πραγματικότητα καμμιὰ μεταμέλεια καὶ δὲν ζητεῖ συγγνώμη. Τιτλοφορεῖται εἰρωνικὰ «δήλωση μετανοίας», μὲ εἰσαγωγικά, τὰ ὁποῖα δὲν εἶμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ὅτι τέθηκαν ὡς ἐκ τῆς ἀγραμματοσύνης τοῦ γράφοντος, ἀλλὰ μᾶλλον γιὰ νὰ τονίσουν τὴν εἰρωνεία. Καὶ τὸ περιεχόμενο τῆς δήλωσης δῆθεν μετανοίας ἀναπαράγει τὰ στερεοτυπικὰ ὁμοφοβικὰ φληναφήματα γιὰ τὰ ὁποῖα ὑποτίθεται ὅτι ζητεῖ συγγνώμη μὲ πιὸ προσεκτικό, δηλαδὴ πιὸ πονηρό, τρόπο ἀπὸ τὴν ἀρχικὴ συνομιλία.

Ξεκινᾶ μὲ τὴ δήλωση ὅτι ὁ συντάκτης της δὲν εἶναι ὁμοφοβικός, ἀλλὰ καὶ αὐτὴ ἡ δήλωση, πέραν τῆς αὐταπόδεικτης κενότητας τοῦ περιεχομένου της, γίνεται σὲ ὕφος εἰρωνικό, σχεδὸν γκροτέσκο. Στὴ συνέχεια, διαστρεβλώνει τὰ πραγματικὰ γεγονότα μὲ τὸν ἰσχυρισμὸ ὅτι τὸ σχόλιο ἔγινε μὲ ἀφορμὴ τὴν ἐμπλοκὴ τοῦ ὀνόματος τοῦ χλευαζόμενου στὴν πολιτική, χωρὶς νὰ σημειώνει ὅτι ἡ «ἐμπλοκὴ τοῦ ὀνόματος» ἔγινε χωρὶς τὴ συγκατάθεση, οὔτε κἂν τὴν γνώση, τοῦ χλευαζόμενου, ὅτι ἡ ἐπίθεση ἀπὸ τὸν Βερύκιο καὶ τὸν Σταυρόπουλο ξεκίνησε ἀκριβῶς ἀπὸ τὸ γεγονὸς ὅτι ὁ χλευαζόμενος ἁμύνθηκε στὴν χρήση αὐτὴ τοῦ ὀνόματός του καί, τὸ κυριότερο, ὅτι ὁ χλευασμὸς στόχευσε ἐξαρχῆς καὶ ἀποκλειστικὰ στὴν σεξουαλικὴ ταυτότητα καὶ ὄχι στὶς πολιτικὲς ἀπόψεις τοῦ ἀνθρώπου.

Ἀμέσως μετά, ἡ δήλωση μὴ μετανοίας περνᾶ στὴ σφαίρα τοῦ παραλόγου μὲ τὸν ἰσχυρισμὸ ὅτι τὰ σχόλια στὴν ἐπίμαχη ἐκπομπὴ (γιὰ νὰ μὴν ξεχνιόμαστε: περὶ κυραυγουστίνας, περὶ δαχτυλακίων, περὶ παρθενοπόπης, περὶ καιομένων πισινῶν, περὶ δικτατορίας τῶν gay, περὶ θηλυκῶν κορμιῶν καὶ μυαλῶν) δὲν εἶχαν πρόθεση νὰ μειώσουν ὡς ἄτομο ἢ ὡς gay τὸν κύριο Κορτώ! Ἀλλὰ τότε, ἀναρωτιέται κανείς, τί πρόθεση εἶχε ὅλη αὐτὴ ἡ ὁμοφοβικὴ χυδαιολογία; Καμμία, φαίνεται νὰ ἀπαντᾶ ὁ κύριος Βερύκιος, εἶναι ἁπλῶς μιὰ «πολιτικὴ πρόζα» ποὺ κάνει χρόνια τώρα χωρὶς κανεὶς νὰ τὴν παρεξηγήσει. Φαντάζομαι ὅτι ἐννοεῖ μὲ τὸν ἀκατανόητο ὅρο «πολιτικὴ πρόζα» κάποιο εἶδος κενῆς περιεχομένου παρλάτας, ἡ ὁποία ἀκριβῶς ἐπειδὴ δὲν ἔχει περιεχόμενο δὲν ὑπόκειται σὲ κριτική, μὲ τὸν ἴδιο τρόπο ποὺ δὲν ὑπόκεινται σὲ κριτικὴ οἱ κρωγμοὶ τῶν κοράκων. Βεβαίως, οἱ κόρακες δὲν κρώζουν σὲ ραδιοφωνικὲς ἐκπομπές καὶ δὲν πληρώνονται γιὰ τοὺς κρωγμούς τους, ἀλλὰ τὸ χειρότερο ἐδῶ εἶναι ἡ ὑπόνοια ὅτι ἔχει γίνει πολλὴ φασαρία γιὰ τὸ τίποτα, ὅτι βρέθηκαν κάτι ὑπερευαίσθητοι καὶ γκρίνιαξαν γιὰ μιὰ «πολιτικὴ πρόζα» ἀπὸ αὐτὲς ποὺ δεκαπέντε χρόνια τώρα διαπράττει ὁ Βερύκιος καλῇ τῇ πίστει καὶ δὲν ἀνοίγει ρουθούνι. Δηλαδή, δὲν μὲ καταλάβατε, μᾶς λέει, ἐγὼ ἁπλῶς κενολογῶ μὲ ἀγαθὲς πάντα προθέσεις, ἐσεῖς εἶστε ὑπερβολικοὶ καὶ παρεξηγιάρηδες!

Ἡ κατακλείδα τῆς δήλωσης μὴ μετανοίας εἶναι, ὅμως, κατὰ τὸ βερυκικῶς λεγόμενο, ὅλα τὰ λεφτά! Λυπᾶται εἰλικρινά, μᾶς λέει ὁ κύριος Βερύκιος. Ἀλλὰ λυπᾶται γιὰ τὴν «παρεξήγηση», ὄχι γιὰ τίποτε ἄλλο. Ζητεῖ, δέ, συγγνώμη, ἀπὸ τοὺς ὁμοφυλόφιλους, διότι προφανῶς οἱ μὴ ὁμοφυλόφιλοι δὲν ἐνοχλοῦνται, δὲν διανοεῖται ὁ κύριος Βερύκιος ὅτι μπορεῖ νὰ ἐνοχληθοῦν ἀπὸ τὰ δῆθεν κενὰ νοήματος φασιστικὰ παραληρήματα. Ὓστερα κλείνει ξανὰ καὶ τὸ μάτι στὶς ὁμοφοβικὲς ἀγέλες ποὺ θαυμάζουν τὴν «πολιτικὴ πρόζα» του, ἀναφερόμενος σὲ φανεροὺς καὶ κρυφοὺς ὁμοφυλόφιλους. Τέλος, γιὰ νὰ μὴ μένουν ἀμφιβολίες σχετικὰ μὲ τὴν βαρύτητα ποὺ θεωρεῖ ὁ ἴδιος ὅτι ἔχει αὐτὸ ποὺ οἱ ὁμοφυλόφιλοι (καὶ μόνο, κατὰ τὴν ἐκφρασθείσα ἄποψή του) θεωροῦν σφάλμα του, χαρακτηρίζει τὴν χυδαιότητά του «φραστικὴ ραδιοφωνικὴ ἀκρότητα» καὶ μὲ χιουμοράκι ζητεῖ ἐκ νέου συγχώρεση, φροντίζοντας νὰ αὐτοπαινευθεῖ καὶ πάλι, ὡς γενναῖος ποὺ ἔχει τὴ δύναμη νὰ ἀναγνωρίζει καὶ νὰ διορθώνει τὰ λάθη του. Καὶ ἂς μὴν ἔχει ἀναγνωρίσει καὶ ἂς μὴν ἔχει διορθώσει τίποτα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 8, 2014)

Σχετικό-άσχετο και ένα άρθρο στο Πρώτο Θέμα με τίτλο Αύγουστος Κορτώ: Δεν πολιτεύομαι - Παραμένω αφοσιωμένος στον άντρα και τα βιβλία μου, όχι τόσο (ή όχι μόνο) για την δήλωση του Αύγουστου Κορτώ, όσο για τα σχόλια που ακολουθούν.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/03/18/fred-phelps-death-facebook/6557263/


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2014)

Διαδικαστικό: Κώστα, μια και εσύ ξεκίνησες και βάφτισες το νήμα, πρότεινε κάτι που να ταιριάζει περισσότερο στο περιεχόμενό του ως τώρα.


Σήμερα, η είδηση από Βρετανία:
*Same-sex marriage now legal as first couples wed*

Ωραίος ο Κάμερον, με το τιτίβισμά του:

Later on Saturday morning, Mr Cameron tweeted: "Congratulations to the gay couples who have already been married - and my best wishes to those about to be on this historic day."


----------



## Costas (Mar 29, 2014)

Αν δεχτούμε ότι το θέμα του νήματος είναι η αυτοαποκάλυψη των ομοφυλοφίλων, τότε κάτι σε _Η ομοφυλοφιλία βγαίνει απ' το ημίφως_, ίσως;


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2014)

Conchita Wurst's Eurovision Victory Sparks Anger In Russia
[...]
"There's no limit to our outrage. It's the end of Europe. It has turned wild. They don't have men and women any more. They have 'it'," nationalist politician Vladimir Zhirinovsky told Rossiya-1 state television.

"Fifty years ago the Soviet army occupied Austria. We made a mistake in freeing Austria. We should have stayed," added the leader of the Liberal Democratic Party, known for his outrageous statements.
[...]​
Άντε παιδιά, μετά την απαγόρευση της «γκέι προπαγάνδας» με το καλό ξανά γκούλαγκ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 15, 2014)

Γιατί άραγε τραβάμε τόσο κόλλημα με όσους δε χωράνε στα κουτάκια "άντρας" - "γυναίκα";

Δεν ήταν/είναι όλες οι κουλτούρες έτσι. Και δεν έχει ούτε φυσική βάση - δεν θα επιχειρηματολογήσω τώρα για το αν η ομοφυλοφιλία είναι φυσική ή επίκτητη, πέρα απ' αυτό όμως, περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που δεν εντάσσονται σε ένα από τα δύο γνωστά και διαδεδομένα φύλα υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν, δεν θα έπρεπε να μας προκαλούν τόση αναστάτωση. Από χρωμοσωμικές ανωμαλίες μέχρι χίλιες δυο άλλες παραλλαγές, ζουν ανάμεσά μας και ζούμε ανάμεσά τους και όλοι μαζί αντάμα είμαστε συνάνθρωποι.

Διάβαζα ένα άρθρο δε θυμάμαι πλέον πού, έγραφε ένας κύριος "τι θα πω στα παιδιά μου" που προσπαθεί να τα αναθρέψει "σωστά". Μήπως να τους πει ότι υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δεν είναι ούτε άντρες ούτε γυναίκες, απλώς δεν τυχαίνει συχνά να γνωρίσουμε κάποιον επειδή είναι λιγότεροι από τους άλλους; Και τι θα πει "να τα αναθρέψει σωστά"; Μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι αυτό το "σωστά" περιλαμβάνει μια τελείως λάθος θεώρηση, αφού αρνείται την πραγματικότητα.


----------



## rogne (May 15, 2014)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/kiss-s...-030003912.html;_ylt=AwrBJSB1wHRT3hIASSZNbK5_

*Kiss seen around the world proves Michael Sam has what it takes for the NFL​​*​
Michael Sam gave us one of the more significant moments in American sports history on Saturday night.

Then Sam and his boyfriend gave us one of the more significant moments in American cultural history.

It would have been enough of an earthquake to see Sam become the first openly gay player to be drafted into the NFL, but by kissing his boyfriend on national television, in an embrace that will be replayed constantly over the coming days and weeks, Sam took a whack at an even bigger barrier to acceptance.

What comes next will be difficult, maybe painful at times. But first, let's try to grasp the importance of what has just happened.

Sam was picked in the seventh round by the St. Louis Rams and head coach Jeff Fisher, who is also the respected leader of the league's competition committee. It was something that many thought would never happen, as football is a world of male bravado, where homosexuality is often feared, shunned and worse.

Throughout the afternoon, as college players with lesser credentials were selected, concern and anger grew on social media that Sam would be completely passed up. The draft was owned by the SEC, which averaged 3.5 picks per school, and Sam was the co-defensive player of the year in the SEC. How could a player that decorated – an unquestioned leader of a top team – be left out after teams drafted a player with multiple suspensions from his college team (Seantrel Henderson), a player who is expected to be charged with multiple counts of assault later this month (Taylor Lewan) and a player who pleaded guilty to multiple counts of sexual battery (Zach Mettenberger)?

Sam was picked too low, but he was picked, and that's the history that he and the Rams have authored. He was drafted because he can play.

"It'll be exciting to meet him," said new teammate Demetrius Rhaney, who was picked one slot after Sam at No. 250. "I got a call from [Rams general manager] Les Snead, and he told me they were picking somebody 249 and he'd call me right after that. I didn't know who it was."

It was Sam. Cameras showed the Missouri star taking the call from St. Louis, breaking down in tears, clutching his boyfriend's hand, and doubling over in overwhelming joy. It was, like so many other NFL draft snapshots, a beautifully human scene.

What happened next was also beautifully human, but it wasn't something that many feel comfortable seeing: Sam kissing his boyfriend.

It would have been normal and expected if Sam's partner was a woman, but this is a society where it's still rare to see men kissing on television or in the movies. (It was considered scandalous a few years ago when Madonna kissed Britney Spears on national TV.) Even many of those who support gay marriage do not want to see public displays of affection between men, and many football players are terrified not so much of having a gay teammate but of the behavior of that teammate. There's a reason that gay people who have not come out are considered "closeted": they don't want to show it, and nobody wants to see it.

Michael Sam is not closeted in any sense. He is not ashamed of who he is, of who he spends his private time with or of who might be gawking. That trait is perfect for football.

The worst thing you can be on a football field is fearful. Bravery is more important to winning and acceptance than any 40-yard dash time or any vertical jump. Sam showed it earlier this year when he came out, and he showed it again on Saturday night. He's unafraid to change the world by challenging the world.

Assuming he makes the team – and this is a lofty assumption considering he's a seventh-round selection – the Rams and their opponents and NFL fans will be interacting with a man who is comfortable with who he is and the discomfort he may cause. Sam will not go along to get along. He won't hide in the locker room any more than he hides on the field. That's not to say he'll be a dreaded "distraction" – a code word for "other" in the conservative NFL. He'll just be Michael Sam, forging a path as a person, a football player, a boyfriend and a citizen. If the people around him accept him, it's more likely the rest of the world will accept the next openly gay football player.

Fellow Rams rookie Lamarcus Joyner, who describes himself as a "big Christian believer," had a favorable first impression of Sam at the Bronco Nagurski awards banquet last year. That admiration grew since that meeting.

"For him to come out and let the world know that, that’s a guy with courage, integrity, bravery," Joyner said. "This guy came out – that takes heart. I can imagine what he will do for Rams organization with that brave heart. If he exposes his true self on a level like that, imagine what he’ll do for the Rams. I’m in the best situation to be a teammate of that guy."

Rhaney, Joyner and Sam all share the same dream: to play for the Rams and win a Super Bowl. "I'm ready to get St. Louis, build a family and play some football," said Rhaney, who considers Sam "as a brother."

That's the power of this Saturday: Sam is now on the inside of the NFL world, surrounded by NFL players and NFL coaches.

Everyone else is left out.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Γιατί άραγε τραβάμε τόσο κόλλημα με όσους δε χωράνε στα κουτάκια "άντρας" - "γυναίκα";


Εμένα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μου έκανε εντύπωση η δημόσια κατακραυγή στη Ρωσία, και μάλιστα από πολιτικούς της. Τώρα θα μου πεις, οι διώξεις των ομοφυλοφίλων εκεί έχουν πια και τη σφραγίδα του κράτους, αλλά και πάλι.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2014)

Το "τι θα πω στο παιδί μου;" απλά δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη το ότι τα παιδιά αποδέχονται ό,τι τους πεις στις απορίες τους και δεν κρίνουν όπως οι μεγάλοι. 
Στην περίπτωση της γιουροβίζιον, προσπαθώ να φανταστώ πώς θα εξελισσόταν η σκηνή της οικογενειακής παρακολούθησης του διαγωνισμού στην οικία SBE όταν ήμουνα 5-6 χρονών με την εμφάνιση της Κοντσίτας στην οθόνη:
Γιαγιά: Ωραίο φόρεμα... Μπα, τι είναι αυτό;
Παππούς: Τώρα τα πιάσαμε τα λεφτά μας! Ό,τι θες κάνουν μπας και πάρουν καμιά ψήφο από το κοινό! 
SBE: Γιατί η κυρία έχει μούσι;
Γιαγιά: Δε βλέπεις; Δεν έχει μούσι. Ζωγραφιστό είναι. 
ή λιγότερο πιθανό
SBE: Γιατί αυτός έχει ντυθεί γυναίκα;
Γιαγιά: Μακάρι να'ξερα!

Και κάπου εκεί θα έληγε η συζήτηση γιατί θα πηγαίναμε στο επόμενο θέμα. Και δεδομένου ότι η Γιουροβίζιον είναι γεμάτη νούμερα με περίεργα ντυσίματα και ακόμα πιο περίεργα χορευτικά και εφφέ επί σκηνής, μάλλον λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει εντύπωση η Κοντσίτα σε κανέναν μικρό τηλεθεατή.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2014)

Κουτσούμπας: Όχι στο σύμφωνο συμβίωσης και στο δικαίωμα υιοθεσίας για ομοφυλόφιλους


-«Εμείς συμφωνούμε να μην υπάρχει ρατσιστική συμπεριφορά απέναντι σ’ αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που έχουν επιλέξει να ζήσουν μαζί, [τι μας λες, συμφωνείτε να μην υπάρχει ρατσιστική συμπεριφορά;] αυτό θεωρούμε ότι είναι προσωπική υπόθεση. Δεν είναι δημόσια [είναι δημόσια, γι' αυτό εξάλλου εκφράζεις και άποψη] και ούτε πρέπει να γίνει και με τέτοια νομοθετική ρύθμιση όπως είναι το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης. Είναι άλλο ζήτημα η οικογένεια, τα ετερόφυλα ζευγάρια που μπορεί να κάνουν οικογένεια [τα ετερόφυλα ζευγάρια που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν οικογένεια να τα στέλνουμε σε γκούλαγκ για παραδειγματισμό], γιατί μετά ανοίγει ένας δρόμος που αφορά το παιδί, το πώς μεγαλώνει, τα πρότυπα που έχει [πες το, ντε! Γι' αυτό τα ετερόφυλα ζευγάρια κάνουν μόνο ετεροφυλόφιλα παιδιά!]. Αυτό είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα. Όμως θα πρέπει να διώκονται όσοι συμπεριφέρονται ρατσιστικά όχι μόνο στα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια αλλά σε οποιονδήποτε ανήμπορο [γκέι = ανήμπορος, ή κάτι δεν κατάλαβα;] ή που έχει μια ιδιαιτερότητα».​
Πάσα ομοιότητα με σχεδόν πανομοιότυπες ανακοινώσεις από την Εκκλησία της Ελλάδας είναι συμπτωματική, είμαι σίγουρη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2014)

Καλά τα λέει. Άλλωστε είναι γνωστό το προηγούμενο για το τι ποιότητας παιδιά βγάζουν τα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια. Φονιάδες, τρελούς, σίριαλ κίλερς, αναγνώστες κόμικς. Εντάξει, είναι γνωστές από παλιά οι απόψεις της "προοδευτικής" πλευράς της αριστεράς της Ελλάδας που λέγεται ΚΚΕ. Οι άλλοι αριστεροί έχουν αλωθεί από επικίνδυνες, "ψευτοπροοδευτικές" ιδέες.


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2014)

Δεν έχω πειστεί για την υιοθεσία. Το "έτσι κι αλλιώς χιλιάδες παιδιά μεγαλώνουν μέσα σε τραγικές συνθήκες και σε ετερόφυλες οικογένειες" δεν το θεωρώ σοβαρό επιχείρημα, προκειμένου για υιοθεσία. Δεν λέω πως είναι σίγουρα κακό, μπορεί να μην είναι. Αλλά όπως δεν βγάζουμε ένα φάρμακο στην αγορά πριν από πολυετείς μελέτες, έτσι κι εδώ. Το ξέρω επίσης πως ειδικά οι λεσβίες μπορούν να αποχτήσουν παιδί με άλλους τρόπους σχετικά εύκολα, αν το θελήσουν. Με γεια τους με χαρά τους, ούτε αυτό όμως αναιρεί το δικαίωμα της πολιτείας να ρυθμίζει τα της υιοθεσίας. Το γράφω αυτό όχι γιατί έχω την αποψάρα αλλά γιατί θέλω να διαχωρίσω το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης (και το γάμο) από την υιοθεσία, έτσι όπως συμφύρονται στο λινκ με τον Κουτσούμπα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2014)

Μόνο που το κράτος ουσιαστικά εμπλέκεται στο θέμα της ανατροφής ενός παιδιού μόνο όταν πρόκειται για υιοθεσία και μάλιστα βάζει φρένο όταν πρόκειται για ομόφυλο ζευγάρι. Εν πρώτοις είναι προβληματικό να ελέγχει το κράτος μόνο όπου "ευκαιρεί" για να λέμε ότι κάναμε την δουλειά μας. Σε δεύτερο λόγο δεν βρίσκω κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο να έχει εξαρχής κάποιος αντίρρηση στην υιοθεσία από ομόφυλο ζευγάρι. Στην ιατρική τεστάρουμε φάρμακα, τα οποία κατασκευάσαμε στην βάση μιας μελέτης, που με την σειρά της βασίζεται σε ένα θεωρητικό, επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο. Εδώ λοιπόν δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο που μας λέει ότι έχουμε έστω βάσιμες υποψίες πως η περίπτωση των ομόφυλων γονιών είναι διαφορετική. Πρέπει κάποιος πρώτα να ορίσει στο τι συνίσταται η διαφορά, πέρα από το δεδομένο (δηλαδή ότι είναι γονείς ίδιου φύλου). Τι συνεπάγεται λοιπόν η σχέση ενός ομόφυλου ζευγαριού και με ποιους τρόπους διαφέρουν από ένα ετερόφυλο ζευγάρι ως προς την γονεϊκή συμπεριφορά; Αυτές είναι βασικές ερωτήσεις για να προχωρήσει κανείς στο επόμενο στάδιο που είναι η διερεύνηση των διαφορών σε πρακτικό επίπεδο. Πρώτα δηλαδή πρέπει να να πειστούμε ότι υπάρχουν διαφορές και να τις κατατάξουμε ποιοτικά. Είναι σημαντικές; Είναι διαφορές με θετικό πρόσημο ή με αρνητικό; Τι ενδείξεις έχουμε ότι μπορούν να επηρεάσουν θετικά ή αρνητικά την ανατροφή του παιδιού; Τέλος, μια ερώτηση που έχει να κάνει με το πόσο νόημα έχει όλη αυτή η υπόθεση, αν όντως ο γνώμονας είναι το καλό του παιδιού: αν διαπιστωθεί ότι τα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια αποτελούν καλύτερη επιλογή από τα ετερόφυλα, κατά μέσο όρο, θα απαγορεύσουμε στα ετερόφυλα ζευγάρια να υιοθετούν;


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Μόνο που το κράτος ουσιαστικά εμπλέκεται στο θέμα της ανατροφής ενός παιδιού μόνο όταν πρόκειται για υιοθεσία


Θα αστειεύεσαι βέβαια.



Hellegennes said:


> Εν πρώτοις είναι προβληματικό να ελέγχει το κράτος μόνο όπου "ευκαιρεί" για να λέμε ότι κάναμε την δουλειά μας.


Θα αστειεύεσαι βέβαια (bis).



Hellegennes said:


> Σε δεύτερο λόγο δεν βρίσκω κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο να έχει εξαρχής κάποιος αντίρρηση στην υιοθεσία από ομόφυλο ζευγάρι. Στην ιατρική τεστάρουμε φάρμακα, τα οποία κατασκευάσαμε στην βάση μιας μελέτης, που με την σειρά της βασίζεται σε ένα θεωρητικό, επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο. Εδώ λοιπόν δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο που μας λέει ότι έχουμε έστω βάσιμες υποψίες πως η περίπτωση των ομόφυλων γονιών είναι διαφορετική.


Το "θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο" είναι ότι ένα παιδί δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει γεννηθεί φυσικά από δύο ομόφυλους γονείς. Δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι αυτομάτως κακή μια τέτοια υιοθεσία, αλλά σημαίνει για μένα, ως απλό πολίτη, ότι χρειάζεται περίσκεψη. Ξέρω ότι έχει γίνει μεγάλη συζήτηση για το θέμα, ξέρω ότι οι απόψεις διίστανται, άρα υπάρχει εξ αντικειμένου λόγος (δεν ξέρω αν είναι "ιδιαίτερος") να έχει κάποιος εξαρχής επιφυλάξεις, παρά εκ των υστέρων. Ξέρω επίσης ότι το αίτημα προέρχεται από την πίεση των ομόφυλων ζευγαριών, όχι από τα ίδια τα παιδιά προφανώς ούτε όμως και από κάποια έλλειψη ζήτησης από ετερόφυλα ζευγάρια. Δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι κάνω αξιολογική κρίση για την ποιότητα των μεν και των δε γονιών ούτε ως γονιών ούτε ως ανθρώπων, απλώς υπάρχει η παράμετρος των ρόλων, των προτύπων ρόλου. Από τη στιγμή που το πρότυπο ζευγαριού μπροστά στο οποίο θα βρεθεί το παιδί μεγαλώνοντας δεν είναι ένα πρότυπο στο οποίο θα είχε βρεθεί εκ φύσεως, έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου και η πολιτεία έχει δικαίωμα να ρυθμίσει (είναι βέβαια ωστόσο προφανές ότι δεν είναι νοητό να στερήσει στο φυσικό παιδί μιας λεσβίας ή ενός αρσενοκοίτη τη μάνα του ή τον πατέρα του). Το πώς θα ρυθμίσει, τι θα αποφασίσει κλπ. είναι άλλο θέμα, αλλά πάντως έχει δικαίωμα να ρυθμίσει. Δεν δέχομαι μια ένσταση του τύπου "και ποια είναι η πολιτεία που θα έρθει να ρυθμίσει αυτό το θέμα; με ποιο δικαίωμα θα το κάνει;" λες και πρόκειται για το τι θα ψωνίσει κανείς στο σουπερμάρκετ.



Hellegennes said:


> Πρέπει κάποιος πρώτα να ορίσει σε τι συνίσταται η διαφορά, πέρα από το δεδομένο (δηλαδή ότι είναι γονείς ίδιου φύλου). Τι συνεπάγεται λοιπόν η σχέση ενός ομόφυλου ζευγαριού και με ποιους τρόπους διαφέρουν από ένα ετερόφυλο ζευγάρι ως προς την γονεϊκή συμπεριφορά; Αυτές είναι βασικές ερωτήσεις για να προχωρήσει κανείς στο επόμενο στάδιο που είναι η διερεύνηση των διαφορών σε πρακτικό επίπεδο. Πρώτα δηλαδή πρέπει να να πειστούμε ότι υπάρχουν διαφορές και να τις κατατάξουμε ποιοτικά. Είναι σημαντικές;


Καμιά αντίρρηση. Απλά δεν νομίζω ότι αυτή η προεργασία έχει γίνει επαρκώς. Αν δεν υπάρχει ευρεία συναίνεση ως προς τα αποτελέσματα αυτών των "ερευνών", η πολιτεία έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να ρυθμίσει και να αποκλείσει, γιατί η υιοθεσία δεν αφορά μόνο, και ούτε καν κυρίως τα δικαιώματα των επίδοξων γονιών. Πότε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι υπάρχει μια τέτοια ευρεία συναίνεση; Είναι κι αυτό ένα θέμα προς συζήτηση, αλλά δεν δέχομαι ότι η συναίνεση αυτή υπάρχει απλά και μόνο άπαξ και κάποιες ακτιβιστικές ομάδες πίεσης σε συνδυασμό μ' ένα συρμό μοντερνισμού και μια δικαιωματολαγνεία δημιουργήσουν ένα "κλίμα", και από κει και πέρα όσοι διαφωνούν το βουλώνουν για να μη χαρακτηριστούν Σεραφείμηδες. Ένα δημοψήφισμα ίσως; Επιμένω, άλλο σύμφωνο συμβίωσης και γάμος, άλλο υιοθεσία. Ο γάμος είναι δικαίωμα, η υιοθεσία εμπλέκει κι ένα τρίτο πρόσωπο, για το οποίο η πολιτεία έχει ευθύνη.



Hellegennes said:


> Είναι διαφορές με θετικό πρόσημο ή με αρνητικό;


Η πολύ επιστημοσύνη θα σε φάει (αν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς, δηλ. ότι εννοείς αυτό που λες αμέσως παρακάτω:)



Hellegennes said:


> Τέλος, μια ερώτηση που έχει να κάνει με το πόσο νόημα έχει όλη αυτή η υπόθεση, αν όντως ο γνώμονας είναι το καλό του παιδιού: αν διαπιστωθεί ότι τα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια αποτελούν καλύτερη επιλογή από τα ετερόφυλα, κατά μέσο όρο, θα απαγορεύσουμε στα ετερόφυλα ζευγάρια να υιοθετούν;


Ομοίως.


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2014)

Μιά απορία: Στην Ελλάδα μπορεί κανείς να υιοθετήσει μόνος του. 
Αν αυτός που έχει υιοθετήσει μετά παντρευτεί, ο/η σύζυγός του τι σχέση έχει με το θετό παιδί; 
Διαφέρει π.χ. από τη σχέση που έχει με το παιδί ο πατριός παιδιού ορφανού από πατέρα; Ή η μητριά παιδιού ορφανού από μητέρα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2014)

Costas said:


> Δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι κάνω αξιολογική κρίση για την ποιότητα των μεν και των δε γονιών ούτε ως γονιών ούτε ως ανθρώπων, απλώς υπάρχει η παράμετρος των ρόλων, των προτύπων ρόλου.



Θα υπεραπλουστεύσω αυτό το εξαιρετικά περίπλοκο ζήτημα: αν οι γονείς αγαπιούνται και αγαπούν και φροντίζουν το παιδί, είναι κατάλληλοι για γονείς. (Ακόμα καλύτερα: *Για όσον καιρό* αγαπιούνται κτλ... Ελέγχει η υιοθεσία αυτή τη διάσταση;) Αντιλαμβάνομαι την παράμετρο των ρόλων και καταθέτω την απορία: η διαδικασία της υιοθεσίας ερευνά σε βάθος κατά πόσο οι υποψήφιοι γονείς επιτελούν σωστά τους δύο ρόλους;


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2014)

Εγώ πάλι Νίκελ αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό που λέει ο Κώστας ως εξής: είναι υποχρέωση της πολιτείας να τοποθετήσει τα προς υιοθεσία παιδιά σε οικογένεια η οποία θα είναι ο μέσος όρος, όπου θα εξασφαλιστεί ότι θα έχουν την τυπική ανατροφή της χώρας, δεν θα διαφέρουν από την πλειοψηφία των συνομίληκών τους και θα έχουν όσο το δυνατό λιγότερα σκαμπανεβάσματα στη ζωή τους. 
Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, οι ιδανικοί θετοί γονείς είναι ετερόφυλα ζευγάρια σε ηλικία τεκνοποίησης, με σταθερή και μακροχρόνια σχέση, με συμβατικά επαγγέλματα, καθαρό ποινικό μητρώο και εισόδημα ικανό για την συντήρηση οικογένειας χωρίς στερήσεις, με σοβαρότητα κλπ. Όσο πιο κοντά στο μέσο όρο, τόσο το καλύτερο. 
Η αγάπη των γονιών μεταξύ τους δεν είναι αντικειμενικά μετρήσιμη και δεν είναι πρωτέυον ζήτημα, καθώς το ζητούμενο είναι η αγάπη προς το θετό παιδί, η προθυμία για συνεργασία στην ανατροφή του και το καλό οικογενειακό περιβάλλον (να μη μαλώνουν όλη την ώρα π.χ.). 

Τώρα, το ζήτημα στην Ελλάδα είναι θεωρητικό, αφού τα παιδιά για υιοθεσία στα ιδρύματα της χώρας είναι ελάχιστα (κάπου είχα διαβάσει μηδέν).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2014)

Κώστα, όταν λες ότι θα πρέπει να αστειεύομαι όσον αφορά το ζήτημα του ελέγχου της καταλληλότητας των γονέων από το κράτος, τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Έχει αλλάξει κάτι και δεν το ξέρω; Παίρνεις από το κράτος καμμιά άδεια για να τεκνοποιήσεις; Ελέγχουν το ψυχολογικό και οικονομικό σου προφίλ; Ποιους όρους και περιορισμούς τεκνοποίησης βάζει το κράτος και γιατί τα παιδιά που υιοθετούνται απαιτούν περισσότερη μέριμνα από το κράτος ως προς την καταλληλότητα των γονέων, σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά;



Costas said:


> Το "θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο" είναι ότι ένα παιδί δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει γεννηθεί φυσικά από δύο ομόφυλους γονείς.



Κώστα, αυτό από μόνο του δεν λέει τίποτα. Είναι μια περιγραφή της κατάστασης και μας είναι γνωστό. Τι επηρεάζει αυτό μάς ενδιαφέρει. Ούτε από δυο στείρους γονείς μπορεί να γεννηθεί παιδί φυσιολογικά. Ούτε από άτομα που έχουν ξεπεράσει την αναπαραγωγική ηλικία. Σημασία έχει το τι συνεπάγεται.

Τώρα, αν στηρίζεις τον λόγο της επιφύλαξης στο ότι έχει γίνει μεγάλη συζήτηση και στο ότι διίστανται οι απόψεις, να σου θυμίσω ότι αυτό συμβαίνει για κοινωνικούς λόγους. Αυτές οι συζητήσεις και οι αντιρρήσεις και η απόσταση των απόψεων δεν στηρίζονται σε αντικειμενικά δεδομένα αλλά στον τρόπο που αντιλαμβανόμαστε την κοινωνία και στα ήθη της.

Σχετικά με τα πρότυπα και τους ρόλους, κανένα παιδί που μεγαλώνει στην κοινωνία δεν έχει έλλειψη απ' αυτά. Δεν βιώνουμε μόνο τους γονείς μας ως περιβάλλον, πρότυπα και ρόλους. Αν ήταν έτσι θα είχαμε πολύ μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα.

Τέλος, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει το δημοψήφισμα σε όλα αυτά. Από πού κι ως πού μπορούμε να αφήσουμε ένα δικαίωμα στην κρίση των πολιτών με βάση την αισθητική τους και τις υποκειμενικές τους απόψεις; Αν μας νοιάζει όντως το καλό των παιδιών, αυτό είναι είναι ένα ζήτημα στο οποίο μόνο η επιστήμη μπορεί να έχει λόγο.


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2014)

Έχω πλήθος παρατηρήσεις:



Hellegennes said:


> Κώστα, όταν λες ότι θα πρέπει να αστειεύομαι όσον αφορά το ζήτημα του ελέγχου της καταλληλότητας των γονέων από το κράτος, τι ακριβώς εννοείς;


Το κάθε κράτος επεμβαίνει παντοιοτρόπως στη ζωή των παιδιών, γι' αυτό και υπάρχουν φορές που αφαιρεί από τους γονείς τα παιδιά τους αν κρίνει ότι αυτά κινδυνεύουν (βία, ναρκωτικά, αλκοολισμός). Δεν ισχύει ότι ασχολείται μόνο με την υιοθεσία.



Hellegennes said:


> Έχει αλλάξει κάτι και δεν το ξέρω; Παίρνεις από το κράτος καμμιά άδεια για να τεκνοποιήσεις; Ελέγχουν το ψυχολογικό και οικονομικό σου προφίλ; Ποιους όρους και περιορισμούς τεκνοποίησης βάζει το κράτος και γιατί τα παιδιά που υιοθετούνται απαιτούν περισσότερη μέριμνα από το κράτος ως προς την καταλληλότητα των γονέων, σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά;


Δεν είχες, νομίζω, διευκρινίσει ότι μιλούσες για επέμβαση της πολιτείας ειδικά στο θέμα της τεκνοποίησης. Αλλά και πάλι, αν προσπαθείς να εξομοιώσεις τη φυσική τεκνοποίηση με την αίτηση υιοθεσίας, να τα βάλεις στην ίδια ζυγαριά ως προς την εποπτεία του κράτους, λυπάμαι, δεν θα επιχειρηματολογήσω για πράγματα αυτονοήτως εντελώς διαφορετικά. Ας το κάνει κάποιος άλλος, αν βρίσκει ότι δεν είναι αυτονόητη η διαφορά. Εκτός κι αν _εσύ_ πιστεύεις ότι θα 'πρεπε η πολιτεία πράγματι να αστυνομεύει το φυσικό δικαίωμα της τεκνοποιίας, και μάλιστα όχι για δημογραφικούς λόγους τύπου Κίνας αλλά έτσι, ως γενική αρχή;!



Hellegennes said:


> Κώστα, αυτό από μόνο του δεν λέει τίποτα. Είναι μια περιγραφή της κατάστασης και μας είναι γνωστό. Τι επηρεάζει αυτό μάς ενδιαφέρει. Ούτε από δυο στείρους γονείς μπορεί να γεννηθεί παιδί φυσιολογικά. Ούτε από άτομα που έχουν ξεπεράσει την αναπαραγωγική ηλικία. Σημασία έχει το τι συνεπάγεται.


Προφανώς! Για το τι ακριβώς συνεπάγεται δεν είμαι σίγουρος, και, μη όντας σίγουρος, θα προτιμούσα λιγότερη σπουδή στο άνοιγμα της υιοθεσίας σε ζευγάρια που αντικειμενικά προβάλλουν στο παιδί ένα πρότυπο με το οποίο είναι δύσκολο να ταυτιστεί. Σίγουρα όταν μεγαλώσει θα του εξηγήσουν ότι γεννήθηκε από μια άλλη ένωση, ετερόφυλη, ή από ένα σπέρμα που δωρήθηκε ή από μια μήτρα ευκαιρίας, κλπ. κλπ. όλα πράγματα αρκετά περίεργα, φαντάζομαι. Αλλά τέλος πάντων θα είναι πια μεγάλο σχετικά. Στη βρεφική και νηπιακή και παιδική ηλικία, όμως, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι είδους περίπλοκες κατασκευές μπορεί να φτιάξει ο νους του ως προς το πώς γεννήθηκε. Σίγουρα η αγάπη, η θαλπωρή κλπ. κλπ. είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικά, αλλά η συμβολική δεν είναι; Δεν ξέρω, απλά δεν ξέρω, και αφού δεν ξέρω έχω "εξαρχής επιφυλάξεις".



Hellegennes said:


> Τώρα, αν στηρίζεις τον λόγο της επιφύλαξης στο ότι έχει γίνει μεγάλη συζήτηση και στο ότι διίστανται οι απόψεις, να σου θυμίσω ότι αυτό συμβαίνει για κοινωνικούς λόγους. Αυτές οι συζητήσεις και οι αντιρρήσεις και η απόσταση των απόψεων δεν στηρίζονται σε αντικειμενικά δεδομένα αλλά στον τρόπο που αντιλαμβανόμαστε την κοινωνία και στα ήθη της.


Από πότε οι κοινωνικοί λόγοι, τα ήθη κλπ. δεν έχουν λόγο σε θέματα που αφορούν την οικογένεια και την αγωγή των παιδιών; Για ποια αντικειμενικά δεδομένα μιλάμε;



Hellegennes said:


> Σχετικά με τα πρότυπα και τους ρόλους, κανένα παιδί που μεγαλώνει στην κοινωνία δεν έχει έλλειψη απ' αυτά. Δεν βιώνουμε μόνο τους γονείς μας ως περιβάλλον, πρότυπα και ρόλους. Αν ήταν έτσι θα είχαμε πολύ μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα.


Ναι, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι το σπιτικό περιβάλλον δεν συνεχίζει να παίζει τεράστιο, καταλυτικό ρόλο στη διάπλαση του παιδιού. Ούτε μου γουστάρει ο νέος τύπος ανθρώπου που φτιάχνει τους ρόλους του απέξω, από την τηλεόραση, από τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια κλπ. Δεν βλέπω κανένα καλύτερο άνθρωπο να γεννιέται μέσα από αυτά τα κανάλια κοινωνικοποίησης. Επιμένω λοιπόν, όπως είναι προς το παρόν η κοινωνία τουλάχιστον, στη μεγάλη σημασία της οικογενειακής ζωής, μέσα στην οποία φαντάζομαι ότι η συμβολική διάσταση έχει σημαντικό βάρος, πλάι στην αγάπη, τη θαλπωρή κλπ. (βλ. παραπάνω)



Hellegennes said:


> Τέλος, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει το δημοψήφισμα σε όλα αυτά. Από πού κι ως πού μπορούμε να αφήσουμε ένα δικαίωμα στην κρίση των πολιτών με βάση την αισθητική τους και τις υποκειμενικές τους απόψεις; Αν μας νοιάζει όντως το καλό των παιδιών, αυτό είναι είναι ένα ζήτημα στο οποίο μόνο η επιστήμη μπορεί να έχει λόγο.


Χωρίς να υποστηρίζω τη λύση του δημοψηφίσματος (απορητικά το έβαλα, και με ερωτηματικό), θυμίζω ότι η υιοθεσία δεν είναι αμιγές δικαίωμα αλλά περισσότερο λειτουργία, καθώς και ότι όποτε μας βολεύει θέλουμε δημοψηφίσματα (που πάντοτε έτσι κι αλλιώς στην "αισθητική" και στις υποκειμενικές απόψεις στηρίζονται, όπως και κάθε δημοκρατική διαδικασία), και όποτε δεν μας βολεύει μιλάμε για "αναφαίρετα" δικαιώματα (μα πότε είχανε δοθεί και αφαιρέθηκαν;) και για την ανωτερότητα των ειδικών, που φυσικά ελπίζουμε ότι θα τους έχουμε με το μέρος μας, αλλιώς θα τους καταγγείλουμε και θα ζητάμε...δημοψήφισμα. Όσο για την "επιστήμη", είπα και παραπάνω ότι σε θέματα τέτοια η επιστήμη σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό δεν είναι παρά το άρωμα των καιρών. 

Ενημερωτικά: απ' ό,τι μου λένε, από το 2013 στη Γαλλία η υιοθεσία επιτρέπεται από αγάμους, και μάλιστα δεν επιτρέπεται να εξεταστεί η σεξουαλική τους κατεύθυνση. Επιτρέπεται επίσης από παντρεμένους ομοφυλόφιλους, όχι όμως σε σύμφωνο συμβίωσης ή σε παλλακεία (δεν ξέρω αν αποδίδεται έτσι). Επίσης, SBE, εγώ γνωρίζω Ελληνόπουλo υιοθετημένo (άρα δεν είναι μηδέν) και (μιλώντας για τη Γαλλία) η μεγάλη δεξαμενή είναι τα παιδιά από φτωχές χώρες. Οι φτωχές αυτές χώρες απαγορεύουν συνήθως να δοθούν τα παιδιά τους σε ομοφυλόφιλα ζευγάρια, ακόμα και παντρεμένα (για τη Γαλλία μιλάω τώρα, που έχει τέτοια), οπότε, επειδή τα Γαλλόπουλα προς υιοθεσία είναι λίγα, ένα ομοφυλόφιλο ζευγάρι, έστω και παντρεμένο, έχει πολύ λίγες πιθανότητες να υιοθετήσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2014)

Costas said:


> Έχω πλήθος παρατηρήσεις:
> 
> Το κάθε κράτος επεμβαίνει παντοιοτρόπως στη ζωή των παιδιών, γι' αυτό και υπάρχουν φορές που αφαιρεί από τους γονείς τα παιδιά τους αν κρίνει ότι αυτά κινδυνεύουν (βία, ναρκωτικά, αλκοολισμός). Δεν ισχύει ότι ασχολείται μόνο με την υιοθεσία.



Αυτά δεν είναι προληπτική μέριμνα, είναι μέτρα προστασίας απέναντι σε εγκλήματα.



Costas said:


> Εκτός κι αν _εσύ_ πιστεύεις ότι θα 'πρεπε η πολιτεία πράγματι να αστυνομεύει το φυσικό δικαίωμα της τεκνοποιίας, και μάλιστα όχι για δημογραφικούς λόγους τύπου Κίνας αλλά έτσι, ως γενική αρχή;!



Δεν παίρνω θέση σ' αυτό, είναι πολύ μεγάλο ζήτημα και σαφώς κάποιος θα μπορούσε να επιχειρηματολογήσει υπέρ. Εγώ εδώ όμως δεν επιχειρηματολογώ υπέρ αυτής της θέσης αλλά κατά αυτής που θέλει τα παιδιά προς υιοθεσία να κουρδίζουν ξάφνου τα γρανάζια κράτους και πολιτών ως προς την μελλοντική ποιότητα ζωής τους.



Costas said:


> Ναι, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι το σπιτικό περιβάλλον δεν συνεχίζει να παίζει τεράστιο, καταλυτικό ρόλο στη διάπλαση του παιδιού. Ούτε μου γουστάρει ο νέος τύπος ανθρώπου που φτιάχνει τους ρόλους του απέξω, από την τηλεόραση, από τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια κλπ. Δεν βλέπω κανένα καλύτερο άνθρωπο να γεννιέται μέσα από αυτά τα κανάλια κοινωνικοποίησης



Σ' αρέσει ή όχι, συμβαίνει. Έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ δεν εννοούσα αυτό αλλά την επαφή με τους γύρω σου. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι στο περιβάλλον που ζεις εκτός απ' τους γονείς σου. Όσο για την τηλεόραση και τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια, ξεφεύγουμε σ' άλλο θέμα. Δεν συμφωνώ ότι παρέχουν χαμηλότερης υποστάθμης πρότυπα, ντε και καλά. Και δεν είναι νέος τύπος ανθρώπου αυτός, απλά έχουν προστεθεί και νέα μέσα πέρα από το βιβλίο. Μην μου πεις ότι δεν επηρέασαν την προσωπικότητά σου, τις ιδέες σου και τον τρόπο σκέψης σου τα αναγνώσματά σου, είτε ήταν βιβλία είτε κόμικς είτε περιοδικά και εφημερίδες. Συμφωνούμε ότι το σπιτικό περιβάλλον παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο στην εξέλιξη του ατόμου, ωστόσο δεν βλέπω πώς ένα ομόφυλο, ισορροπημένο ζευγάρι μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικό ως προς αυτό που παρέχει στο παιδί.

Στην τελική, έχουμε δώσει υπερβολική σημασία σ' αυτό το "πρότυπο" οικογένειας, που είναι ένας βασικός λόγος που έχουμε ακόμα προκαταλήψεις για το αντίθετο φύλλο, διακρίσεις, μισογυνισμό, μισανδρισμό και ασυνεννοησία. Ποιο είναι το σωστό πρότυπο και ρόλος για τον άνδρα και για την γυναίκα; Δεν είμαστε στο 50.000 π.χ. να πρέπει να πάει ο άντρας να κυνηγήσει και η γυναίκα να προσέχει τα μωρά. Το υγιές στους ρόλους των δυο γονέων είναι η ισότιμη μεταχείριση του ενός στον άλλον, η ίση αγάπη στο παιδί, ο ίδιος βαθμός φροντίδας, ίση ευθύνη, ίσος καταμερισμός εργασιών και ίδια αντιμετώπιση. Δεν βλέπω κάτι το υγιές στο "ο άντρας πρέπει να είναι έτσι και η γυναίκα γιουβέτσι, ο μπαμπάς πιο αυστηρός και η μαμά πιο γλυκιά, κτλ".



Costas said:


> Στη βρεφική και νηπιακή και παιδική ηλικία, όμως, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι είδους περίπλοκες κατασκευές μπορεί να φτιάξει ο νους του ως προς το πώς γεννήθηκε. Σίγουρα η αγάπη, η θαλπωρή κλπ. κλπ. είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικά, αλλά η συμβολική δεν είναι; Δεν ξέρω, απλά δεν ξέρω, και αφού δεν ξέρω έχω "εξαρχής επιφυλάξεις".



Δηλαδή τα άλλα παιδιά προεφηβικής ηλικίας -πόσο μάλλον ως βρέφη- γνωρίζουν πώς γεννήθηκαν; Σημειωτέον δε ότι όταν φτάσουν σε σχολική ηλικία, τα παιδιά θα είναι τόσο εξοικειωμένα με τους γονείς τους που ακόμα και η ενδεχόμενη έκπληξη ότι άλλα παιδιά έχουν ανδρόγυνα για γονείς δεν θα τους κάνει να βλέπουν την δική τους οικογένεια περίεργα.

Για ανωτερότητα ειδικών δεν μίλησα. Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα. Το καλό της επιστημονικής διαδικασίας είναι ακριβώς ότι δεν στηρίζεται σε "ειδικούς", "αυθεντίες" και "ανωτερότητες". Η επιστήμη βασίζεται στην έρευνα, την διεπιστημονική αξιολόγηση και την υιοθέτηση διά της επαναληψιμότητας. Είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα υποστήριζε να γυρίσουμε σε δημοψηφίσματα αν η επιστημονική διαδικασία αποδείκνυε κάτι για το οποίο νόμιζα διαφορετικά. Δεν είμαι τυφλός ιδεολόγος, προσπαθώ να είμαι πρακτικός και να βασίζομαι σε δεδομένα.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η επιστημονική έρευνα μέχρι στιγμής δείχνει πράγματα που συναινούν ότι δεν υπάρχει καμιά ουσιαστική αρνητική διαφορά στην ποιότητα των παιδιών που μεγαλώνουν από ομόφυλα ζευγάρια. Τουναντίον, υπάρχουν *ενδείξεις* για θετικότερη εξέλιξη του παιδιού.


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2014)

Εντάξει, εσύ να καταργήσεις τη διαδικασία έγκρισης αιτήσεων για υιοθεσία, και ο καθένας ας υιοθετεί ένα παιδί, ακόμη κι αν είναι ψυχολογικά ασταθής, έμπορος ζητιάνων ή παιδόφιλος. Γιατί να κουρδίζει η πολιτεία τα γρανάζια της;



Hellegennes said:


> Στην τελική, έχουμε δώσει υπερβολική σημασία σ' αυτό το "πρότυπο" οικογένειας, που είναι ένας βασικός λόγος που έχουμε ακόμα προκαταλήψεις για το αντίθετο φύλλο, διακρίσεις, μισογυνισμό, μισανδρισμό και ασυνεννοησία. Ποιο είναι το σωστό πρότυπο και ρόλος για τον άνδρα και για την γυναίκα; Δεν είμαστε στο 50.000 π.χ. να πρέπει να πάει ο άντρας να κυνηγήσει και η γυναίκα να προσέχει τα μωρά. Το υγιές στους ρόλους των δυο γονέων είναι η ισότιμη μεταχείριση του ενός στον άλλον, η ίση αγάπη στο παιδί, ο ίδιος βαθμός φροντίδας, ίση ευθύνη, ίσος καταμερισμός εργασιών και ίδια αντιμετώπιση. Δεν βλέπω κάτι το υγιές στο "ο άντρας πρέπει να είναι έτσι και η γυναίκα γιουβέτσι, ο μπαμπάς πιο αυστηρός και η μαμά πιο γλυκιά, κτλ".


Δεν είπα τίποτα απ' αυτά. Όταν μίλησα για φυσικό πρότυπο γονιών, εννοούσα την ύπαρξη δύο φύλων, ο μπαμπάς κι ο μαμά, και όχι ο μπαμπάς κι ο μπαμπάς ή η μαμά κι η μαμά, και το πώς αυτό θα μπορούσε να περιπλέξει τη διαμόρφωση της ταυτότητας του παιδιού. Έχω διαβάσει κάποια πράγματα γι' αυτό, που με προβλημάτισαν, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι δεν υπήρχε ο αντίλογος. Αλλά δεν είπα πουθενά για αυστηρούς μπαμπάδες και γλυκές μαμάδες κλπ., παρότι ο δεσμός της μάνας με το παιδί είναι πράγματι κατά κανόνα πιο ισχυρός και πιο "γλυκός", όσο κι αν αυτό σε γυρίζει πίσω στο 50.000 π.Χ. Όπως είπες κι εσύ, δεν μιλάμε για νέου τύπου άνθρωπο, άρα κάποια σχέση έχουμε και με το 50.000 π.Χ.



Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, η επιστημονική έρευνα μέχρι στιγμής δείχνει πράγματα που συναινούν ότι δεν υπάρχει καμιά ουσιαστική αρνητική διαφορά στην ποιότητα των παιδιών που μεγαλώνουν από ομόφυλα ζευγάρια. Τουναντίον, υπάρχουν *ενδείξεις* για θετικότερη εξέλιξη του παιδιού.


Πρώτη πρόταση: Σίγουρα υπάρχουν τέτοιες απόψεις, και σίγουρα είναι αρκετά ισχυρές ώστε να υπάρχουν χώρες που έχουν νομιμομοιήσει εν μέρει την υιοθεσία από ομόφυλα ζευγάρια (ανέφερα χτες τη Γαλλία). Από εκεί και πέρα, εφόσον οι απόψεις διίστανται, παναπεί ότι υπάρχει και η άλλη άποψη. Όσον αφορά τη δεύτερη πρόταση, φέρε μας τη βιβλιογραφία (για όλα υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία...), να πειστούμε επιστημονικώς ότι υπάρχουν *ενδείξεις* ότι η μητέρα φύση κακώς τα διευθέτησε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Να φέρω βιβλιογραφία, γιατί όχι. Πάντως η μαμά φύση να ξέρεις ότι τα έχει διευθετήσει έτσι ώστε σε κάποια είδη να είναι συχνό την ανατροφή των παιδιών να αναλαμβάνουν ομόφυλα ζευγάρια (πάπιες ή κύκνους, αν θυμάμαι καλά). Στον δε άνθρωπο το πρότυπο μαμάς-μπαμπά είναι κοινωνικό κατασκεύασμα, η φύση είχε φροντίσει το μεγάλωμα να το αναλαμβάνει ολόκληρη φυλή.


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Η μαμά φύση έχει και μονήρη είδη, και άφυλα είδη, και ό,τι θέλεις. Χρήσιμη η πληροφορία (θα μ' ενδιέφερε και κανένα άρθρο επ' αυτού, ανάμεσα σ' όλα τ' άλλα που διαβάζω), αλλά εμείς δεν είμαστε ούτε πάπιες ούτε κύκνοι, αλλά άνθρωποι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 29, 2014)

Costas said:


> δεν θα επιχειρηματολογήσω για πράγματα αυτονοήτως εντελώς διαφορετικά. Ας το κάνει κάποιος άλλος, αν βρίσκει ότι δεν είναι αυτονόητη η διαφορά.


Δεν βρίσκω λόγια να εκφράσω το πόσο, μα πόσο πολύ με τρομάζει η προβολή αυτονόητων και η άρνηση επιχειρηματολογίας βάσει αυτονόητου, σε όποιο θέμα και αν αναφέρεται. 

Καθένας θα πρέπει να είναι σε θέση να επιχειρηματολογήσει για τις θέσεις του, όχι μόνον ο "άλλος". Τα δικά μας αυτονόητα δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκην τα αυτονόητα του άλλου. Προβάλλοντάς τα ως αδιαμφισβήτητα, αρνούμαστε το διάλογο. Και πώς θα συνυπάρξουμε χωρίς διάλογο; Πώς θα χτίσουμε μια ισότιμη σχέση ως συνάνθρωποι και συμπολίτες;



Costas said:


> Εκτός κι αν _εσύ_ πιστεύεις ότι θα 'πρεπε η πολιτεία πράγματι να αστυνομεύει το φυσικό δικαίωμα της τεκνοποιίας, και μάλιστα όχι για δημογραφικούς λόγους τύπου Κίνας αλλά έτσι, ως γενική αρχή;!


Αν δεχτούμε ότι μπορεί να το κάνει για δημογραφικούς λόγους, τότε έχουμε ήδη δεχτεί επί της αρχής ότι μπορεί να το κάνει, και συζητάμε απλώς το με ποιους όρους το κάνει, έτσι δεν είναι; Είναι λίγο οξύμωρο να λέμε ότι σαν "γενική αρχή" δεν το κάνει αλλά μπορεί να το κάνει στην τάδε και τάδε περίπτωση, δε νομίζεις;

Στην ουσία του θέματος που συζητιέται, ο Helle με καλύπτει. Συνεχίστε παιδιά μου. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 29, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Στον άνθρωπο το πρότυπο μαμάς-μπαμπά είναι κοινωνικό κατασκεύασμα, η φύση είχε φροντίσει το μεγάλωμα να το αναλαμβάνει ολόκληρη φυλή.


Ακριβώς!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2014)

Costas said:


> Εντάξει, εσύ να καταργήσεις τη διαδικασία έγκρισης αιτήσεων για υιοθεσία, και ο καθένας ας υιοθετεί ένα παιδί, ακόμη κι αν είναι ψυχολογικά ασταθής, έμπορος ζητιάνων ή παιδόφιλος. Γιατί να κουρδίζει η πολιτεία τα γρανάζια της;



Εγώ λέω απλά ότι η πολιτεία τραβάει το σκοινί στην περίπτωση της υιοθεσίας. Ξέρουμε ότι είναι πρακτικά πιο εύκολο και εύκαιρο να ελέγχεται η διαδικασία της υιοθεσίας παρά των παιδιών που γεννιούνται εξαρχής σε οικογένεια, αλλά μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι η πολιτεία δείχνει υπερβολικό ζήλο σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση και μηδενικό στην άλλην. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται να ελέγξει η πολιτεία για την υιοθεσία είναι αν το ζευγάρι είναι ψυχολογικά στέρεο και οικονομικά ενεργό, όχι να εξαντλήσει κάθε περιθώριο υποψίας πιθανότητας ότι το παιδί μπορεί να μην πάρει σωστά πρότυπα ή να έχει απορίες για το πώς γεννήθηκε. Στην κανονική διαδικασία τεκνοποίησης το κράτος ούτε καν εμπλέκεται, έστω προληπτικά, έστω με μια επίσκεψη μισής ώρας ενός κοινωνικού λειτουργού, έστω με ένα ερωτηματολόγιο. Μην μου πεις ότι το κράτος δεν έχει τρόπο να κάνει τόσο απλά πράγματα για προληπτικούς λόγους*. Ας αφήσουμε στην άκρη τα οικονομικά κριτήρια που επίσης είναι πολύ εύκολο να ελεγχθούν. Μου προκαλεί περιέργεια που το κράτος νοιάζεται τόσο πολύ για την τύχη των υιοθετημένων αλλά καθόλου για την τύχη των άλλων.

Μην αρχίσουμε πάλι να μιλάμε για το ενδιαφέρον του κράτους αφού συντελεστεί έγκλημα (κακοποίηση, εγκατάλειψη, κτλ). Έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτά ισχύουν ανεξαρτήτως φύλου του ζευγαριού, δεν είναι κάποια αντίστοιχη μέριμνα του κράτους που ισχύει για ετερόφυλα ζευγάρια.


* αναφέρομαι σε διαδικασίες που θα μπορούσαν να κινηθούν μετά την σύλληψη, λίγο πριν ή λίγο μετά την γέννα. Εκτός κι αν το κράτος κάνει κάτι απ' αυτά, οπότε ζητώ συγγνώμη. Ας μας πουν οι νέες μαμάδες του φόρουμ αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν μιλάω για τίποτα intrusive, ένα ερωτηματολόγιο ας πούμε, έστω για τυπικούς λόγους. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν παίρνω θέση για το αν κάτι τέτοιο είναι θεμιτό και σε ποιον βαθμό, γιατί είναι εκτός θέματος και τεράστια συζήτηση.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 29, 2014)

Εγώ δεν προλαβαίνω να σας διαβάσω, γιατί βγάζω την ημέρα με τρίωρα ύπνου :) Το μόνο που θέλω να πω είναι ότι το επιχείρημα «φύση» που χρησιμοποιείται από Εκκλησία, ΚΚΕ και άλλους, συνήθως συντηρητικούς (Κώστα, δε σε διάβασα παρά διαγώνια, οπότε μην το πάρεις προσωπικά, δεν εννοώ εσένα), για μένα είναι έωλο. Ο άνθρωπος μόνο σε φυσικές συνθήκες δε ζει πια. Οπότε, ή απορρίπτουμε την τεχνολογία και την επιστήμη και όλες τις αλλαγές που έχουν επιφέρει στον σύγχρονο τρόπο ζωής του ανθρώπου, και αρχίζουμε να ζούμε «φυσικά», χωρίς κλιματιστικά, γυαλιά οράσεως, εγχειρήσεις ανοιχτής καρδιάς, κτλ, ή τη δεχόμαστε και σταματάμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τη «φύση» ως επιχείρημα για να υποστηρίξουμε κάτι για το οποίο δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου δεδομένα.

Συν τοις άλλοις, το να λέμε ότι αν μεγαλώσει ένα γκέι ζευγάρι παιδιά τα παιδιά θα βγουν γκέι, είναι σαν να παραδεχόμαστε εξορισμού ότι το να είσαι γκέι είναι κακό, οπότε δεν θέλουμε να αναπαραχθεί μέσω του προτύπου των γονιών - επαναλαμβάνω, χωρίς καν να ξέρουμε αν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση.

Και τροφή για σκέψη: Two Lesbians Raised A Baby And This Is What They Got


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Costas said:
> 
> 
> > δεν θα επιχειρηματολογήσω για πράγματα αυτονοήτως εντελώς διαφορετικά. Ας το κάνει κάποιος άλλος, αν βρίσκει ότι δεν είναι αυτονόητη η διαφορά.
> ...





Costas said:


> αν προσπαθείς να εξομοιώσεις τη φυσική τεκνοποίηση με την αίτηση υιοθεσίας, να τα βάλεις στην ίδια ζυγαριά ως προς την εποπτεία του κράτους, λυπάμαι, δεν θα επιχειρηματολογήσω για πράγματα αυτονοήτως εντελώς διαφορετικά. Ας το κάνει κάποιος άλλος, αν βρίσκει ότι δεν είναι αυτονόητη η διαφορά.


Καλό θα είναι όταν τσιτάρουμε για να σχολιάσουμε, να τσιτάρουμε όλη τη φράση, εφόσον το σχόλιο αφορά όλη τη φράση. Εγώ έγραψα το παραπάνω. Και βεβαίως διατηρώ το δικαίωμα να θεωρώ κάποια πράγματα αυτονόητα. Αν μου πει κάποιος να επιχειρηματολογήσω ότι το α είναι διαφορετικό από το β, διατηρώ το δικαίωμα να μην το κάνω (επιτρέπεται;), ακόμα και για λόγους χρόνου ή κόπωσης ή κορεσμού περί το γράφειν και συζητείν, και να το αφήσω σε κάποιον άλλον που θα έχει την όρεξη να το κάνει εκείνος, αντί να μη βρίσκει λόγια για το πόσο τρομαχτικό είναι που δεν το έκανα εγώ και να μου κάνει αφ' υψηλού διάλεξη για διάλογο και συμπολίτες και άλλα ηχηρά παρόμοια. Άλλωστε, αν δεν βρίσκεις λόγια να εξηγήσεις πόσο σε τρομάζει κάτι, πάει να πει ότι το θεωρείς αυτονόητο, έτσι δεν είναι; Συνεχίστε, συμπολίτες μου.

Πράγματι, άλλοτε υπήρχαν άλλες μορφές ανατροφής, που μπορεί να υπάρχουν και σήμερα, αλλά νομικά τώρα η γονική μέριμνα και τα γονεϊκά δικαιώματα είναι προσωποποιημένα στους δύο γονείς. Σήμερα, αν δύο γονείς ανατρέφουν ένα παιδί σε μια κομούνα, και προκύψει κάποιο πρόβλημα, και πάρουν το παιδί και σηκωθούν και φύγουν, κανένας δεν μπορεί να τους σταματήσει, έχουν το νόμο με το μέρος τους. Άλλοτε, τότε, αυτό θα ήταν αδιανόητο. Επομένως είναι διαφορετικές οι καταστάσεις.

Το να θεωρείται η έννοια της "φύσης" αποκλειστικά κοινωνικοϊδεολογικό κατασκεύασμα είναι ολισθηρό μονοπάτι, που έχει οδηγήσει σε απίστευτες αυθαιρεσίες ισχυρών καθεστώτων που θέλησαν να φτιάξουν διάφορους Νέους Ανθρώπους. Μην απορρίπτετε, όσοι το κάνετε, την ίδια την έννοια. Η επίκληση της "φύσης" γίνεται του κόσμου τις φορές, στα γενετικά τροποποιημένα τρόφιμα, στην οικολογία, στο απαραβίαστο του γενετικού κώδικα του ανθρώπου, σε χιλιάδες πράγματα γίνεται επίκληση της φυσικής κατάστασης ως ενός καταφυγίου αναφοράς για ρυθμίσεις που δεν μας αρέσουν. Επομένως ο καθένας μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε αυτήν, και από κει και πέρα μπορεί να του γίνει κριτική, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή ο άνθρωπος πλάθει ο ίδιος τη φύση του και τη γύρω του φύση, φύση δεν υπάρχει. Τώρα, για το ότι "δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου δεδομένα", αυτό γιατί θα πρέπει να είναι επιχείρημα ενάντια στην επίκληση μιας "φύσης"; Ίσα-ίσα, αν δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου δεδομένα, προτιμότερο είναι να κάτσεις στ' αβγά σου μέχρι να υπάρξουν. Συντηρητικό; εντάξει. Και η οικολογία, συντηρητική αντίληψη είναι, να συντηρήσουμε το υπάρχον.

Η ομοφυλόφιλη κατεύθυνση είναι μειοψηφική, και συνοδεύεται από πλήθος κοινωνικά προβλήματα, λόγω των διακρίσεων. Εγώ δεν θα ήθελα το παιδί μου να βγει ομοφυλόφιλο, όχι γιατί είναι κακό καθαυτό ούτε γιατί δεν μπορεί να ευτυχήσει, αλλά γιατί θα έχει να παλέψει ενάντια σε πολύ μεγαλύτερες αντιξοότητες απ' ό,τι η πλειοψηφία, και ποιος θέλει να παλεύει ενάντια σε αυξημένες αντιξοότητες σε σχέση με τους γύρω του; Οι ομοφυλόφιλοι λένε "δεν είναι επιλογή, έτσι γεννήθηκα", πράγμα που πιστεύω κι εγώ, και το πιστεύω και για πλήθος άλλες μειοψηφικές σεξουαλικές ταυτότητες. Αν λοιπόν μια κοινωνία αναρωτιέται μήπως συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες ανατροφής μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν σ' ένα παιδί μια μειοψηφική ταυτότητα που δεν θα την είχε εκ φύσεως, που δεν θα γεννιόταν μ' αυτήν, αλλά θα τη δημιουργούσαν αυτές οι συνθήκες, και δεδομένου ότι στη δημιουργία αυτών των συνθηκών η κοινωνία αυτή θα έχει δώσει την έγκρισή της με την έγκριση της συγκεκριμένης υιοθεσίας, άρα θα έχει αντίστοιχη ευθύνη, είναι λογικό να θέλει να αποφύγει μια τέτοια ευθύνη. Δεν είναι λοιπόν κακό να γεννηθείς κάπως σεξουαλικά, ή έστω να επιλέξεις να είσαι κάπως σεξουαλικά, αλλά είναι κακό να σε φτιάξουν κάπως κάποιοι άλλοι με πράξεις ή παραλείψεις τους. Τώρα, το "αν υπάρχει ή όχι τέτοια περίπτωση", αυτό είναι που συζητάμε! Δεν είπα εγώ ότι όντως υπάρχει, είπα ότι οι απόψεις διίστανται και ότι μου φαίνεται νωρίς για να υπάρξει κοινωνική συναίνεση βασισμένη σε επαρκή στοιχεία πάνω σ' αυτό το θέμα. Όσο για την τροφή για σκέψη, κι εγώ ήθελα να βάλω ένα άρθρο που είχα διαβάσει, άρθρο-μελέτη, δημοσιογραφικό, που εξέταζε διάφορες περιπτώσεις οι οποίες έδειχναν και προς τις δύο κατευθύνσεις, που το είχα διαβάσει στη Νιού Γιορκ Τάιμς πριν από αρκετά χρόνια, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το βρήκα ως τώρα στο diigo μου (αν το βρω αλλού θα το βάλω). Εκεί πάντως είχα διαβάσει μια περίπτωση δύο λεσβιών που το ένα από τα δύο παιδιά τους έλεγε πως είχε γίνει γκέι για να μην "προδώσει" τις μανάδες του (όχι πως οι μανάδες του του είχαν καλλιεργήσει αυτή τη σκέψη). Δυστυχώς το θυμάμαι τόσο αχνά. Επαναλαμβάνω, το άρθρο δεν ήταν σε "συντηρητικό" έντυπο ρεπουμπλικανικού κλπ. τύπου αλλά στην ΝΥΤ, που είναι γνωστό το φιλελεύθερο προφίλ της σε τέτοια θέματα.

Αυτά, και επειδή κι εγώ _υποτίθεται_ ότι δουλεύω, αποσύρομαι από τη συζήτηση, άλλωστε δεν έχω να πω τίποτα καινούργιο. Απλώς ήθελα να διαχωρίσω τα δύο θέματα, γάμου και υιοθεσίας, στο δικό μου το κεφάλι. Αν βρω το άρθρο που είπα, θα το βάλω. Όβερ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2014)

Costas said:


> Η ομοφυλόφιλη κατεύθυνση είναι μειοψηφική, και συνοδεύεται από πλήθος κοινωνικά προβλήματα, λόγω των διακρίσεων. Εγώ δεν θα ήθελα το παιδί μου να βγει ομοφυλόφιλο, όχι γιατί είναι κακό καθαυτό ούτε γιατί δεν μπορεί να ευτυχήσει, αλλά γιατί θα έχει να παλέψει ενάντια σε πολύ μεγαλύτερες αντιξοότητες απ' ό,τι η πλειοψηφία, και ποιος θέλει να παλεύει ενάντια σε αυξημένες αντιξοότητες σε σχέση με τους γύρω του;



Το αυτό ισχύει για ένα σωρό ομάδες. Παλιότερα ίσχυε κάργα και για τις γυναίκες. Θα ήθελες να μην κάνεις κορίτσια επειδή θα έπρεπε να παλέψουν περισσότερο για να ανταπεξέλθουν στην κοινωνία; Θα ήθελες το παιδί σου να μην βγει εξαιρετικά έξυπνο γιατί οι απαιτήσεις θα ήταν αυξημένες; Θα ήθελες γενικά να κάνεις παιδί που δεν χρειάζεται να παλέψει για τίποτα; Δεν είναι μέσα στον ορισμό της ανθρώπινης φύσης να πρέπει να παλέψουμε απέναντι σε αντιξοότητες για να εξυψωθούμε και να ωριμάσουμε, να βελτιωθούμε και να προχωρήσουμε πιο πέρα;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 29, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Συν τοις άλλοις, το να λέμε ότι αν μεγαλώσει ένα γκέι ζευγάρι παιδιά τα παιδιά θα βγουν γκέι, είναι σαν να παραδεχόμαστε εξορισμού ότι το να είσαι γκέι είναι κακό...


Πάντως την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, όλοι οι γκέι γεννήθηκαν από ετερόφυλα ζευγάρια. ;)


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2014)

Σε σχέση με τη θλιβερή επικαιρότητα (γιατί το ζήτημα της υιοθεσίας θα παραμένει δύσκολο και θα προκαλεί συζητήσεις για πολλά πολλά χρόνια ακόμα) με βρήκε σε όλα σύμφωνο το παρασκευιάτικο ιστολόγημα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου, που μόλις διάβασα, και πρέπει να είναι από τα καλύτερα που γράφτηκαν σχετικά με τον ομοφοβικό Νικολόπουλο (παρέα, στο ιστολόγημα, με τον αδέξιο υφυπουργό και τον αμήχανο αρχηγό κόμματος).

*Ο βουλευτής που με κάνει να ντρέπομαι*


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2014)

Δηλαδή αν το κόμμα εκείνο που είναι αμετανόητα και ανερυθρίαστα υπέρ μιας 70χρονης μονοκομματικής δικτατορίας και του πιο θηριώδους εκπροσώπου της υποστήριζε το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης για τους ομοερωτικούς, τότε δεν θα ήταν το "κόμμα που απογοητεύει"; θα ήταν το κόμμα της ελπίδας, δικό μας παιδί; μη γένοιτο.

Γλωσσικό (και προς εαυτόν): πρέπει να συνηθίσουμε το "παιδοθεσία/τεκνοθεσία" αντί για το υιοθεσία. Θα μείνει βέβαια η υιική σχέση, εκτός κι αν την κάνουμε...τεκνική σχέση (επικίνδυνο!...)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2014)

Costas said:


> Γλωσσικό (και προς εαυτόν): πρέπει να συνηθίσουμε το "παιδοθεσία/τεκνοθεσία" αντί για το υιοθεσία. Θα μείνει βέβαια η υιική σχέση, εκτός κι αν την κάνουμε...τεκνική σχέση (επικίνδυνο!...)


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9476


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 30, 2014)

Costas said:


> Καλό θα είναι όταν τσιτάρουμε για να σχολιάσουμε, να τσιτάρουμε όλη τη φράση, εφόσον το σχόλιο αφορά όλη τη φράση. Εγώ έγραψα το παραπάνω.


Μου φαίνεται πως όταν θέλουμε να σχολιάσουμε, μπορούμε να απομονώσουμε το τμήμα που μας απασχολεί, αν έτσι δεν αλλοιώνουμε το νόημα. Δεν θεωρώ ότι αλλοίωσα το νόημα, από τη στιγμή που ήθελα να σχολιάσω την επίκληση του αυτονόητου γενικά, και όχι επί της συγκεκριμένης θέσης μόνο. Εν πάση περιπτώσει η προσθήκη του παραθέματος δεν αλλάζει κάτι σε αυτό που είπα,ισχύουν όλα ακριβώς ίδια.




Costas said:


> Και βεβαίως διατηρώ το δικαίωμα να θεωρώ κάποια πράγματα αυτονόητα. Αν μου πει κάποιος να επιχειρηματολογήσω ότι το α είναι διαφορετικό από το β, διατηρώ το δικαίωμα να μην το κάνω (επιτρέπεται;), ακόμα και για λόγους χρόνου ή κόπωσης ή κορεσμού περί το γράφειν και συζητείν, και να το αφήσω σε κάποιον άλλον που θα έχει την όρεξη να το κάνει εκείνος,


Μα φυσικά και μπορείς να μην επιχειρηματολογήσεις, δεν είναι θέμα δικαιώματος, ποιος θα σε αναγκάσει άλλωστε και πώς; Απλώς αν δεν επιχειρηματολογείς για μια θέση, σταματάς εκεί το διάλογο, έτσι δεν είναι; 



Costas said:


> αντί να μη βρίσκει λόγια για το πόσο τρομαχτικό είναι που δεν το έκανα εγώ και να μου κάνει αφ' υψηλού διάλεξη για διάλογο και συμπολίτες και άλλα ηχηρά παρόμοια.


Λυπάμαι που το πήρες έτσι. Αν ο τρόπος που εκφράστηκα έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι μιλώ αφ' υψηλού, λυπάμαι πολύ γι' αυτό. Ήθελα μόνο να πω πώς αισθάνομαι εγώ όσον αφορά την παράθεση αυτονόητων. 
Εμένα προσωπικά με δυσκολεύει πολύ στη συζήτηση όταν ο συνομιλητής μου καταφεύγει σε αυτονόητα, γιατί αισθάνομαι ότι δεν με μετρά αρκετά ώστε είτε να καθίσει να εξετάσει τις θέσεις του και να δει πού τις βασίζει, είτε αν ήδη ξέρει πού τις βασίζει να πάρει το χρόνο να μου το εξηγήσει. 
Φυσικά μπορεί να είσαι κουρασμένος ή να μην έχεις χρόνο να αναπτύξεις επιχειρήματα, αλλά τότε μπορείς να πεις αυτό ακριβώς, δεν είναι ανάγκη να πεις ότι το θεωρείς αυτονόητο.



Costas said:


> Άλλωστε, αν δεν βρίσκεις λόγια να εξηγήσεις πόσο σε τρομάζει κάτι, πάει να πει ότι το θεωρείς αυτονόητο, έτσι δεν είναι;


Καθόλου αυτονόητο. Πρώτον, εκφράζω το συναίσθημά μου, αυτό δεν είναι θέμα επιχειρηματολογίας: νιώθω αυτό που νιώθω και το περιγράφω.
Δεύτερον, σε ό,τι αφορά την άποψή μου ότι η επίκληση στο αυτονόητο δεν προάγει τον διάλογο, την στηρίζω με επιχειρήματα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2014)

Ε, ναι, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην έχει θιγεί αυτό (η λέξη "υιοθεσία") στη Λεξιλογία. Απλά, το ξεχνάμε (ξεχνάω), συνήθεια είναι αυτή...Και στη μεν μεταφορική της χρήση δεν θα το άλλαζα, αλλά στην κυριολεκτική, τα παιδο- τεκνο- επιβάλλονται, νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2014)

Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να λάβουμε υπόψη μας και περιπτώσεις όπως της συμβίωσης της Ναβρατίλοβα με τη Λεμίγκοβα, η οποία έχει δύο παιδιά από προηγούμενο γάμο με αρσενικό.

http://www.rediff.com/sports/report...o-longtime-girlfriend-at-us-open/20140908.htm


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2014)

Γενικά, οι γυναίκες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Γίνονται μητέρες και τελείωσε η υπόθεση. Το μόνο πρόβλημα (που βλέπω εγώ) είναι με δύο άντρες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2014)

Costas said:


> Γενικά, οι γυναίκες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Γίνονται μητέρες και τελείωσε η υπόθεση. Το μόνο πρόβλημα (που βλέπω εγώ) είναι με δύο άντρες.



*Νομικά* έχουν πρόβλημα οι άντρες γιατί μπορούν να έχουν παιδί μόνο με επιμέλεια μετά από διαζύγιο, κηδεμονία μετά από χηρεία ή υιοθεσία. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πλην της χηρείας, νομικά είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο για τον άντρα, εξαιτίας της παρωχημένης νομοθεσίας.

Κατά τα άλλα δεν βλέπω γιατί είναι διαφορετικό για ένα ζευγάρι γυναικών.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2014)

Οπότε το ζήτημα είναι γενικότερο: ίσα δικαιώματα στους μπαμπάδες (άσχετα από τον σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό τους).


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2014)

Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει φέτος στο Βελιγράδι:

Serbia Gives Green Light to Gay Pride Parade
(Balkan Insight)
Although right-wing organisations have announced protests against the Gay Pride Parade, officials say the march will go ahead, following a pause of three years.
Gordana Andric
BIRN
Belgrade

Momir Stojanovic, the president of parliament's Committee for the Control of Security Services and a member of ruling Serbian Progressive Party, announced that the security risks for Gay Pride Parade were significantly lower this year than in previous years, and that the march will therefore go ahead.

“The Pride Parade will be held because the activities of far-right organisations are meaningless this year. Of course, the relevant authorities will deliver the final decision, but I definitely think the march will held,” he told the Belgrade daily Danas newspaper on Wednesday.

He noted that the EU had insisted that the government enable the march to go ahead.

“General opinion in society is that human rights must be respected, including the right to a different sexual orientation. We have to ensure those rights on our EU path, so there is not much to talk about,” Stojanovic added.

While the march itself is scheduled for September 28, the Pride Week, which includes debates, exhibitions and film screenings, has already kicked off after starting on September 22.

The Interior Ministry also announced it was ready to secure the event if the government decided that the parade could be held. They said an announced police union strike would not affect the event.

“I believe that the Pride will be held, there is no reason for it not to be, but the final decision is with the government,” Milosav Milickovic, state secretary at interior ministry, stated on Tuesday.

Far-right and religious organisations have announced their own protests against the march.

The nationalist movement Dver has scheduled protests for September 27 in defence of “family values.” Another group, called Istinoljublje, led by a former Orthodox Church cleric, Dragan Davidovic, has scheduled a protest for the same day.

In 2009, 2011, 2012 and 2013, the authorities banned the parade altogether just days before it was scheduled to take place, after police declared they could not safeguard marchers from right-wing violence.

Serbia's first Pride march was brought to a halt in Belgrade in June 2001 when protesters clashed with police.

The march went ahead only in 2010, but several thousand young people, including football fans and members of right-wing organisations, caused mayhem on the streets of the capital, throwing stones and missiles, injuring police officers and setting buildings and vehicles on fire.

The Serbian Orthodox Church, SPC, condemned the Pride Parade in a statement that drew criticism.

“If a gay sexual orientation is justified and should be propagated, how come that same rule does not apply to paedophilia, which is massively widespread in the Western world [ΣΣ: λες να ακούει Νεράντζη;], or incest,” the church wrote in a statement signed by Serbian Patriarch Irinej.

The letter also stated that Serbia should not bear the costs of the event and that the organisers should have “learned the lessons from what previous parades have caused”.

According to the Serbian Church, previous attempts of gay activists to stage Pride Parades encountered “the resistance of the vast majority of citizens, causing riots and awakening aggression and destructiveness in some sections of society, especially the youth.”


----------



## Costas (Oct 25, 2014)

About 20 hooligans caused mayhem on Thursday night at the LGBT centre in Skopje, where the country's gay community was holding an anniversary party.
Meri Jordanovska
BIRN
Skopje

Around 20 hooded hooligans tried to wreck the second birthday party of the centre for support of the LGBT community on Thursday in Skopje, vandalizing the “Damar” cafe in the Old Bazaar area, where the event took place. 

A woman was injured after the hooligans threw a bottle at her head. 

Witnesses said the attack only lasted around 10 minutes but had devastating effects.

“The hooligans entered the cafe and started throwing everything, like bottles, crates… It was a stampedе. One girl was injured and was taken to the accident and emergency centre. She is fine, but still recovering,” Uranija Pirovska, director of the Helsinki Committee for Human Rights in Macedonia, a host of the event, said.

The victims of the homophobic rampage said they could not see the faces of the hooligans because they wore hoods.

“They were well organized. They had an exact plan of how to enter, what to demolish and when to leave, before the police came,” a witness said.

This is not a first attack on the LGBT Centre in Skopje. On October 24, 2012 when it first opened, the building was attacked and the windows broken.

Last year, a policeman was injured after 10 hooligans in masks threw rocks and bottles at the building.

The centre is financially supported by the Dutch Embassy. The outgoing Dutch Ambassador, Marriët Schuurman, in an interview for BIRN on Tuesday, expressed grave concerns about the rule of law in the country.

The failure of the authorities to react to violence "creates a perception that this is sponsored, or tolerated in the best case, by the government and used as an instrument to make people afraid and try to shut people up”, she said.

Pirovska repeated the same allegation of official complicity to BIRN.

“I will meet representatives of the EU delegation in Skopje and with all the ambassadors. The attackers responsible for previous events were never found - and that means that the institutions tolerate violence," she said.

"In Macedonia, the fundamental rights of the LGBT community have no value. Their right to live is endangered,” Pirovska added.


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2014)

Husband's Arrest in India Tests Colonial-Era Sex Law (ΝΥΤ)
By RAKSHA KUMAR and ELLEN BARRY
A man accused of having extramarital sex with men was charged with violating an 1861 law that India's Supreme Court reinstated last December. 

Επίσης σήμερα στο BBC είχε ένα ρεπορταζάκι για τους Σύριους γκέι πρόσφυγες στο Λίβανο. Ένας έλεγε πως τον είχαν βασανίσει οι του Ισλαμικού Κράτους για να τους δώσει τους ομοφυλόφιλους που γνώριζε. Έλεγε επίσης πως και στο Λίβανο δεν είναι ρόδινα τα πράματα, και υπάρχει και η φήμη ότι τους κάνει η αστυνομία του Λιβάνου πρωκτικό έλεγχο, πράγμα που η αστυνομία διαψεύδει.
Την ίδια στιγμή, στην "ιμπεριαλιστική" πλην φιλελεύθερη Δύση ο Τιμ Κουκ της Άππλ δήλωσε πως είναι γκέι.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2014)

Τριετείς φυλακίσεις στην Αίγυπτο: http://www.dailynewsegypt.com/2014/11/01/sex-marriage-video-defendants-sentenced-3-years/


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2014)

Το άουτινγκ του Τιμ Κουκ πρόσθεσε άλλη μια φράση στη γνωστή λίστα* όπου συνευρίσκονται όπισθεν, δελφίνια και κουραμπιέδες: «το λυγίζει το άιφον»[SUP]‡[/SUP].

______________
* Η λίστα στο σλανγκρ: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/tin_trizei_tin_opisthen_4520· ίχνη της σε εμάς: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7849-slip-her-the-old-Pringles-can
[SUP]‡[/SUP] Περί Bendgate, βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15315-Watergate-and-other-gates


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2014)

Μαυροβούνιο: Αμφιλόχιοι και...μουστάκια. (Balkan Insight)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2014)

Την ίδια ώρα στη Ρωσία: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...le-ceo-tim-cook-comes-out-as-gay-9836630.html


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2014)

Την πλήρωσε ο Jobs τη νύφη!
(μα κι αυτός ο Cook, με την αμερικανιά του: considers being gay “among the greatest gifts” *God* had given him. Εγώ σιχαθεί ν' ακούω αναφορές στο Θεό από τους Αμερικανούς για το οτιδήποτε, από την όποια σεξουαλική ταυτότητα ως το πόσο πρόκοψαν οι κολοκύθες στο μποστάνι τους...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2014)

Όχι απλά δώρο -γιατί είναι δώρο;- αλλά και θείο δώρο. Έλεος κι αυτός ο Τιμ. Το καλό για το μέλλον των δικαιωμάτων των γκέι, πάντως, είναι ότι η Απλ είναι εταιρεία με τεράστια επιρροή.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Το καλό για το μέλλον των δικαιωμάτων των γκέι, πάντως, είναι ότι η Απλ είναι εταιρεία με τεράστια επιρροή.


Ναι, αλλά μπορεί να κάνει υποχρεωτικό το ότι το ψωνιστήρι να γίνεται μόνο μέσα από iTunes.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Την ίδια ώρα στη Ρωσία: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...le-ceo-tim-cook-comes-out-as-gay-9836630.html



Η αφαίρεση του μνημείου του Steve Jobs για λόγους γκέι προπαγάνδας ήταν τελικά φάρσα: το μνημείο αφαιρέθηκε για επιδιορθώσεις λόγω βλάβης σε αισθητήρες, και θα ξανατοποθετηθεί. Removal of Steve Jobs memorial due to 'gay propaganda' law turns out to be PR hoax


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Η αφαίρεση του μνημείου του Steve Jobs για λόγους γκέι προπαγάνδας ήταν τελικά φάρσα: το μνημείο αφαιρέθηκε για επιδιορθώσεις λόγω βλάβης σε αισθητήρες, και θα ξανατοποθετηθεί. Removal of Steve Jobs memorial due to 'gay propaganda' law turns out to be PR hoax


http://www.businessinsider.com/why-russias-steve-jobs-memorial-was-taken-down-2014-11
The head of ZEFS told Russia Today that he would reinstall the memorial, but only if it can “send a message to the US rejecting the use of Apple devices.” So while a faulty screen may have been the reason the monument was taken down, it doesn't sound like the firm is a big fan of Apple right now, for one reason or another.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 5, 2014)

Costas said:


> Εγώ σιχαθεί ν' ακούω αναφορές στο Θεό από τους Αμερικανούς για το οτιδήποτε, από την όποια σεξουαλική ταυτότητα ως το πόσο πρόκοψαν οι κολοκύθες στο μποστάνι τους...)



Amen to that, Gus! (you OK if I call you Gus?)
Pes ta chrysostome!
I don't know which god this guy's thankful to, but I'm sure it's not the God of the Bible I believe in.
What else is new? People have always made gods after their own image and linking.

Five years ago I moved here from Southern California fleeing the frenzy of materialism in Orange County-where schizophrenia reigns supreme. Need a gay christian church? Sure, any particular denomination? Can't decide? No problem, sir, lemme give you a list of nondenominational gay churches.

1970s gays ask for understanding.
1980s gays ask for acceptance.
1990s gays demand equal rights. Schwarzenegger offers them domestic partnerships. Psychiatry removes homosexuality from its list of abnormal conditions under pressure from gay lobbies and demonstrators.
2000s gays demand "gay marriage" recognition in some states.
2010s gays demand "gay marriage recognition" across all states and jurisdictions.

Gay education now mandatory at schools. Freedom of any belief opposing gays now challenged at courts.
Boy Scouts of America yields to gay lobby pressures to admit openly homosexual scout leaders--or else no financial support from Nike, Intel, and other multinational corporations.

And here's this year's gay slogan: 
"Gay marriage is the best thing that happened to heterosexual marriage."
Meantime a new job market is open for business: Gay-divorce law-offices.
Best thing that happened to gay marriage, I guess.

If you got any questions, now is the time to remain silent.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2014)

Costas said:


> Εγώ σιχαθεί ν' ακούω αναφορές στο Θεό από τους Αμερικανούς για το οτιδήποτε, από την όποια σεξουαλική ταυτότητα ως το πόσο πρόκοψαν οι κολοκύθες στο μποστάνι τους...)


Υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτό εν γένει γίνεται επειδή αν επικαλείσαι το θεό έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να γίνεις αποδεκτός από το ευρύτερο κοινό (σε πρόσφατες έρευνες που διάβαζα, οι άθεοι σημειώνουν τη χαμηλότερη δημοτικότητα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Σε πρόσφατες έρευνες που διάβαζα, οι άθεοι σημειώνουν τη χαμηλότερη δημοτικότητα.



Στις ΗΠΑ είναι λιγότερο δημοφιλείς από τους παιδεραστές, απ' όσο θυμάμαι.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, αλλά μπορεί να κάνει υποχρεωτικό το ότι το ψωνιστήρι να γίνεται μόνο μέσα από iTunes.



:woot:  :lol:

i-Pick, ergo i-Sum. And Apple i-Sums.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2014)

Costas said:


> ... Εγώ σιχαθεί ν' ακούω αναφορές στο Θεό από τους Αμερικανούς για το οτιδήποτε, από την όποια σεξουαλική ταυτότητα ως το πόσο πρόκοψαν οι κολοκύθες στο μποστάνι τους...)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2014)

Χμ, το θέμα δεν είναι η θρησκεία per se, είναι το ότι η έννοια του Θεού, οι αναφορές σε αυτόν και η διατυμπάνιση του ονόματός του σε κάθε (μα κάθε, ΜΑ ΚΑΑΑΑΑΑΘΘΘΘΘΕΕΕΕΕ!!!) ευκαιρία συνιστά ίσως την χαρακτηριστικότερη εκδήλωση αμερικανικού πνεύματος, είναι κάτι σαν σχιββωλέθ πατριωτισμού και γνήσιας αμερικανικής νοοτροπίας.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Χμ, το θέμα δεν είναι η θρησκεία per se, είναι το ότι η έννοια του Θεού, οι αναφορές σε αυτόν και η διατυμπάνιση του ονόματός του σε κάθε (μα κάθε, ΜΑ ΚΑΑΑΑΑΑΘΘΘΘΘΕΕΕΕΕ!!!) ευκαιρία συνιστά ίσως την χαρακτηριστικότερη εκδήλωση αμερικανικού πνεύματος, είναι κάτι σαν σχιββωλέθ πατριωτισμού και γνήσιας αμερικανικής νοοτροπίας.


By God, you're right! You're God damn right! 






Well, it does lend _higher _authority to those who always need some, doesn't it?


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2014)

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το 1956 άλλαξαν οι ΗΠΑ το εμβληματικό ρητό τους και από «E pluribus unum» («Από τα πολλά στο ένα») το έκαναν «In God we trust». Από το ενωτικό μότο, στο διχαστικό...


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh yeah, in fact, an eminent American philosopher of our time, Arthur Schessinger Jr., wrote an excellent book on the subject titled _The Disuniting of America_.
_dis+unite _ an ancient word (1600s) raked up and popularized in recent years.

Besides gay rights, other long-standing, hot-button issues still dividing Americans are:
Abortion
Euthanasia
Separation of Church and State

2014 midterm elections:
Marijuana Legalization (measure 91)
Driver's license (_EU's ID Card equivalent_) to illegal aliens (measure 88)

See results in today's _The Oregonian_


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2014)

Μνημείο του Τζομπς στη Ρωσία; ΟΚ, ο καθένας με την τρέλα του. 
Θεός; Ναι, όπως είπαν κι οι άλλοι, δεν έχει να κάνει με κάποια συγκεκριμένη θρησκεία. Αρκεί να πιστεύεις σε οποιονδήποτε θεό και να τον επικαλείσαι κάθε πέντε λεπτά.


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2014)

Αίγυπτος: Δεκάδες συλλήψεις για "διαστροφή" σε τοπικό χαμάμ. Μεγάλη επιχείρηση της αστυνομίας του Καΐρου. (lifo.gr)

Καθώς η ομοφυλοφιλία δεν είναι ποινικό αδίκημα στην Αίγυπτο, στους συλληφθέντες αποδώθηκε η κατηγορία της "διαστροφής".
(...)
[Σε παλιότερη φάση,] Σύμφωνα με τον δημόσιο κατήγορο, οι εικόνες που είχαν τραβηχτεί σε ποταμόπλοιο του Νείλου ήταν "εξευτελιστικές, λυπηρές, θα εξόργιζαν τον Θεό και αποτελούν ποινικό αδίκημα".


----------



## Costas (Dec 19, 2014)

Chinese court rules ‘gay cure’ treatments illegal
Clinic in Chongqing ordered to pay compensation after it told man it could treat his homosexuality with electric shocks
(The Guardian)
Yang Teng, 30, brought the case against the Xinyu Piaoxiang clinic in the south-western city of Chongqing, which allegedly told him it could “cure” him of his homosexuality through a series of treatments involving hypnosis and electric shocks.

The court ruled that such treatments were illegal, and demanded that the clinic give Yang 3,500 yuan (£359) in compensation and post an apology to its website.

“It’s very good news for us,” Yang told the Guardian. “The court ruling will make a huge difference.”
(...)
Yang proactively sought out the treatments in February after his parents pressured him to start a family. He also attempted to sue the search engine Baidu for advertising the clinic, but the judge rejected that case.

Gay-straight conversion clinics are widespread in China, the US and Europe despite warnings by medical experts that the procedures are not backed up by any scientific evidence and are likely do more harm than good.

“We want to convey the court ruling to more Chinese parents so that they can understand that homosexuality is not an illness and does not need to be treated,” Yang said. “We hope to save other homosexual people from a lot of pain.”

Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, δεν υπέστη ποτέ κάποια "θεραπεία".


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2015)

Κύριο άρθρο της ΝΥΤ, σχετικό με το #135 και τη δίκη που αρχίζει

Egypt’s Appalling Crackdown on Gays
Even if they were acquitted on the ludicrous charge of “debauchery,” the 26 Egyptian men on trial in the government’s latest crackdown on gays are likely to suffer a lifetime of public scorn.

Over the past two years, there has been no shortage of travesties and injustices in Egypt’s courtrooms. The country’s ousted dictator, Hosni Mubarak, was sentenced to life in prison in 2012, laying on a stretcher placed within a cage, only to be acquitted two years later in a subsequent proceeding once his allies were in power again. Mr. Mubarak’s Islamist successor, Mohamed Morsi, who was removed from power in a military coup, was locked up in a soundproof cage at his trial last year. Three journalists employed by the Doha-based Al Jazeera English network were outrageously sentenced to lengthy prison terms in June on allegations that they had aided the Muslim Brotherhood, following a ridiculous trial that turned them into scapegoats of a fight between Egypt and Qatar.

The trial underway now seems particularly cruel. On Dec. 7, Mona Iraqi, a television journalist who works for a pro-government channel, barged into a traditional hammam, or bathhouse, in Cairo, to document what she billed as “the biggest den of group perversion” in the Egyptian capital. The police, operating in concert with her, promptly raided the establishment. Ms. Iraqi posted photos of naked men being corralled by authorities and promised viewers, in a since-deleted Facebook post, that her exposé would feature the “whole story of the dens for spreading AIDS in Egypt.”

The Egyptian government has persecuted gay men with varying degrees of intensity over the past two decades. The latest crackdown has driven the gay community underground like never before. It is not entirely clear why Egypt’s military leaders have ordered, or condoned, the prosecutions of men accused of being gay. In a deeply conservative Muslim country, demonizing sexual minorities has served in the past as an effective way of deflecting attention from actual problems the state has failed to fix.

As part of the investigation, most of the men taken into custody were subjected to forensic anal exams, a depraved practice denounced by human rights groups and discredited by international medical professionals. The tests, performed in an effort to determine whether the men had had anal sex, are used as evidence in judicial proceedings.

As the trial, which began on Dec. 21, resumed on Sunday, some of the defendants, standing inside a courtroom cage, used hoodies to cover their faces. Some wept, according to reporters allowed inside the courtroom. The judge said on Monday that he would issue a verdict on Jan. 12. Gay sex is not explicitly illegal under Egyptian law, so authorities have traditionally charged them with “debauchery,” a broad term typically used to prosecute sex workers.

Egypt’s treatment of gays is part of a dismal human rights record that has only gotten worse in recent months. The Obama administration and American lawmakers have not done enough to denounce the abuses of an increasingly authoritarian Egyptian government, which is one of the largest recipients of American military aid. As Congress convenes this week, influential lawmakers should take a fresh look at the plight of vulnerable Egyptians and speak out on their behalf. Among them are Representative Kay Granger, a Texas Republican who has fought efforts to pare back Egypt’s military package, and Senator Bob Corker of Tennessee, the incoming chairman of the Foreign Relations Committee.

The 26 men on trial now may never be able to shed the stigma this prosecution has inflicted on them, their careers and their families. But strong international condemnation may keep authorities in Egypt from victimizing more men.


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2015)

Greenaway Eisenstein biopic could lose Russian funds over gay theme
(Transitions Online)

The Russian state film foundation, Gosfilmofond, says it will stop cooperating on Peter Greenaway’s newest film on the Soviet director Sergei Eisenstein unless a plot element about his supposed homosexuality is cut, The Moscow Times reports. 

Gosfilmofond head Nikolai Borodachyov said the foundation wouldn’t participate unless details about Eisenstein’s “nontraditional sexual orientation” were edited out of the screenplay. 

British director Greenaway is shooting his second movie on episodes in the life of the director of film classics Battleship Potemkin and Alexander Nevsky, called The Eisenstein Handshakes, and had initially sought to use materials from Gosfilmofond’s archives.

The first film, Eisenstein in Guanajuato, set during Eisenstein’s stay in Mexico in the early 1930s, will premiere at the Berlin Film Festival next month. 

“I don't want to talk about it [homosexuality], but this theme in the script doesn't suit us,” Borodachyov told Izvestia, The Moscow Times writes. He added that the script should “first and foremost suit our viewers.”

Eisenstein’s sexuality is an unresolved question. In Renny Bartlett’s film Eisenstein, he was portrayed as “homosexually inclined (although married),” according to a 2002 review in The New York Times.

Since the passage of the 2013 law prohibiting the propagation of “nontraditional sexual relations” to minors, Russian authorities have several times interfered in cultural projects with homosexual references, including banning or censoring award-winning films, according to a December Moscow Times story.

More broadly, Culture Minister Vladimir Medinsky said, the state should not subsidize “movies based on the ‘Russia is sh-t’ principle.”

In November Medinsky said the ArtDocFest documentary festival would lose its state support because of the “anti-state” stance of festival chief, Ukrainian-born Vitaly Mansky.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30735673


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2015)

"The government says it is tightening medical controls for drivers because Russia has too many road accidents."

Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι αρκετά μεθυσμένοι για να τους περάσει απ' το μυαλό ότι ίσως, λέμε ίσως, το ότι είναι ο πιο αλκοολικός λαός της υφηλίου έχει κάποια τοσοδούλα σχέση με τα αυτοκινητιστικά ατυχήματα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2015)

(NYT)
Mayor Kasim Reed's decision to terminate his fire chief last week for giving co-workers copies of a Christian self-help book condemning homosexuality is fanning new kinds of legal and political flames in Atlanta.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2015)

This Former Policeman Launched China’s Biggest Gay Dating App
(Jamie Fullerton / Vice)


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2015)

Οι Αιγύπτιοι συλληφθέντες για "όργια" κλπ. αθωώθηκαν.

Homosexualité en Égypte : verdict inédit de la justice pour les 26 hommes accusés de "débauche"
Les 26 hommes accusés de "débauche" pour avoir organisé et participé à des "orgies homosexuelles" dans un hammam public ont été acquittés lundi par la justice égyptienne. Une première dans un pays particulièrement sévère avec la population gay.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2015)

Σχέδιο για την «θεραπεία» των ομοφυλόφιλων ανακοίνωσε Ινδός υπουργός 
Προβλέπει τη δημιουργία ειδικών κέντρων στο πρότυπο των «Ανώνυμων Αλκοολικών» 
(lifo)


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2015)

Ας προσπαθήσουμε τώρα να συμβιβάσουμε την παρακάτω είδηση (δήμαρχος τρανσέξουαλ και παρίας) με την αμέσως παραπάνω, όπου μπορεί να διαβάσει κανείς τη φράση "Το πλάνο του αφορά επίσης τους αμφιφυλόφιλους αλλά και τους τρανσέξουαλ" :

Inde : un premier maire transgenre
(egaliteetreconciliation)
Pour la première fois en Inde, une femme transgenre est devenu maire d’une ville, après avoir remporté les élections.
Madhu Bai Kinnar, 35 ans, a remporté dimanche l’élection municipale à Raigarh dans l’État de Chhattisgarh (centre de l’Inde), en battant de 4 500 voix son rival du parti nationaliste hindou BJP du premier ministre Modi, a annoncé la commission électorale de l’État.
Membre de la caste des Dalit (Intouchables), elle a gagné un temps sa vie en dansant et chantant dans les trains, a rapporté l’agence de presse indienne Press Trust of India.
« Les gens ont montré qu’ils avaient confiance en moi. Je considère cette victoire comme de l’amour et des bénédictions qui me sont envoyés », a déclaré Mme Kinnar après son élection.
La victoire de Madhu Bai Kinnar intervient neuf mois après une décision de la Cour suprême indienne de reconnaître les transgenres comme un troisième genre, ni masculin, ni féminin.
Les personnes transgenres vivent en marge de la société indienne, traditionnellement conservatrice, et sont fréquemment contraintes d’avoir recours à la prostitution, la mendicité ou à des emplois très précaires pour survivre.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2015)

Costas said:


> Σχέδιο για την «θεραπεία» των ομοφυλόφιλων ανακοίνωσε Ινδός υπουργός
> Προβλέπει τη δημιουργία ειδικών κέντρων στο πρότυπο των «Ανώνυμων Αλκοολικών»
> (lifo)



Πάντως το ότι η μέθοδος των ΑΑ θεωρείται φυσιολογική μέθοδος αντιμετώπισης του αλκοολισμού, κατά κάποια κράτη, δείχνει κατά την γνώμη μου το πόσο δύσκολη υπόθεση είναι η φυσιολογική ενσωμάτωση των ομοφυλόφιλων στην κοινωνία, καθώς είναι φανερό ότι και σοβαρά κράτη ζορίζονται όταν είναι να αντιμετωπίσουν δύσκολες κοινωνικές καταστάσεις και καταφεύγουν στον ανορθολογισμό. Αν αντιμετωπίζουν τους αλκοολικούς με τον τρόπο που προτείνουν οι ΑΑ, πώς περιμένουμε να αντιμετωπίζουν τους ομοφυλόφιλους;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν αντιμετωπίζουν τους αλκοολικούς με τον τρόπο που προτείνουν οι ΑΑ...



Δεν είναι καλός, ε; Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες, δεν έχει χρειαστεί να προβληματιστώ, ούτε καν για γνωστούς. Ξέρω μόνο ό,τι έχω δει σε ταινίες (τις οποίες συνήθως βαριέμαι αφάνταστα μια και μιλάνε για ξένα πάθη). (Έχει γίνει ταινία για κάποιον που προσπαθούσε απεγνωσμένα να κόψει το τσιγάρο; Για να υπάρχει μια ενσυναίσθηση, μια ταύτιση, τέλος πάντων.  )


----------



## Marinos (Jan 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> (Έχει γίνει ταινία για κάποιον που προσπαθούσε απεγνωσμένα να κόψει το τσιγάρο; Για να υπάρχει μια ενσυναίσθηση, μια ταύτιση, τέλος πάντων.  )



Ταινία όχι (νομίζω), αλλά μπορείς να διαβάσεις τη Συνείδηση του Ζήνωνα του Ίταλο Σβέβο, σίγουρα θα σ' αρέσει!


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2015)

Περί Ινδίας: αυτό που μας λέει η είδηση είναι ότι πρόκειται για μια τεράστια χώρα όπου κυκλοφορούν ένα σωρό διαφορετικές απόψεις. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, η αγγλική είδηση λέει για transsexual mayor το οποίο υποψιάζομαι για τους Ινδούς έχει διαφορετική σημασία (πιο πολύ ταξική/ κοινωνική) απ'ό,τι για τους δυτικούς αναγνώστες, δηλαδή μάλλον βλέπουμε τις πολιτιστικές διαφορές στην αντίληψη του φύλου μεταξύ Ευρώπης και ΝΑ Ασίας, όπου υπάρχει παράδοση ατόμων που δεν ανήκουν σε κάποιο από τα δύο φύλα. Θυμάμαι παλιότερα ένα φωτορεπορτάζ στο National Geographic που έδειχνε μανάδες να πηγαίνουν τα νεογέννητα να τους τα ευλογήσουν οι εκπρόσωποι του τρίτου φύλου. 

Όσο για τα 12-step-programmes υπάρχουν ισχυρές ενδείξεις ότι δουλεύουν για πολύ λίγους, αλλά αυτό που μάλλον ενοχλεί τον Ελληγενή είναι η θεολογική (ανεξίθρησκη, θεωρητικά) διάσταση που δίνουν στις μεθόδους τους και το ότι ενώ το πρόγραμμα είναι για εθισμούς όπως ο αλκοολισμός, χρησιμοποιείται για πάσα νόσο, ακόμα κι εκεί που χρειάζεται άλλου είδους θεραπεία. Με τα αντίστοιχα αρνητικά αποτελέσματα. Εγώ πάντως είχα πάει μια φορά σε ένα τέτοιο γκρουπ κι όταν μας είπαν να πιαστούμε χέρι χέρι και να προσευχηθούμε ο καθένας στον θεό μας κατάλαβα ότι δεν έχουν το θεό τους αυτοί κι έφυγα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο. Θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω αλλά βρίσκομαι σε λάθος νήμα (ίσως και σε λάθος μήνα / έτος / αιώνα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι καλός, ε; Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες, δεν έχει χρειαστεί να προβληματιστώ, ούτε καν για γνωστούς. Ξέρω μόνο ό,τι έχω δει σε ταινίες (τις οποίες συνήθως βαριέμαι αφάνταστα μια και μιλάνε για ξένα πάθη). (Έχει γίνει ταινία για κάποιον που προσπαθούσε απεγνωσμένα να κόψει το τσιγάρο; Για να υπάρχει μια ενσυναίσθηση, μια ταύτιση, τέλος πάντων.  )



Είναι η μέθοδος των 12 βημάτων. Διάβασέ τα και κρίνε.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...n-retaliatory-wave-of-executions-9986410.html


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2015)

Τα μαρτύρια των gay στη Ρωσία του Πούτιν, από την Αυγή (το '13. Θα παρακολουθώ να δω αν φέτος που γίναμε φίλοι με τον Πούτιν θα έχει κανένα σχετικό άρθρο)

Eυρώπη, 2013. Στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν βιντεάκια ρωσικής προέλευσης στα οποία έφηβοι και νεαροί ομοφυλόφιλοι άνδρες είτε ψεκάζονται με ούρα, είτε καλούνται «διά ροπάλου» να χρησιμοποιήσουν δονητές, είτε αναγκάζονται να πιουν νερό από τη λεκάνη της τουαλέτας, είτε τραμπουκίζονται έξω από το Κρεμλίνο. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο, η ομάδα Occupy-Pedofilyay τους «θεραπεύει» με τις ευλογίες της ρωσικής κυβέρνησης και της ορθόδοξης εκκλησίας, η οποία, παρά τους καταγεγραμμένους θανάτους από τέτοιες αιτίες, μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει πάρει θέση.
[...]
Στην Ελλάδα, το 40% θεωρεί πως η ομοφυλοφιλία δεν πρέπει να γίνεται αποδεκτή από την κοινωνία. Και δεν έχουμε δει τίποτα ακόμη...

​
Κι εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2015)

Tractatus phobico-mythologicus: Τα 'ου φωνητά' του Οιδιπόδειου μύθου, Μητροπολίτης Αλεξανδρουπόλεως Άνθιμος scripsit


----------



## Costas (Feb 10, 2015)

Malaysian Court Upholds Opposition Leader's Sodomy Conviction
THOMAS FULLER / ΝΥΤ
The court upheld a five-year prison sentence for Anwar Ibrahim on Tuesday, effectively removing him as the linchpin of a fractious but ascendant opposition.


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2015)

Υπάρχει ολόκληρο λήμμα για τις δίκες περί σοδομισμού εναντίον αυτού του πολιτικού στη Wikipedia. Η υπόθεση άρχισε το 1998 (!)


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

Sex Expert's Secret Is Out, and China's Open to It
ANDREW JACOBS / ΝΥΤ

After a blogger accused her of being a closeted lesbian, Li Yinhe, an advocate of freewheeling sexuality in China, announced that her partner of 17 years is a transgender man.


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2015)

Επειδή διαβάζω πολλούς να λένε ότι κακώς έγινε το δημοψήφισμα στην Ιρλανδία, διότι τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα δεν μπορεί να γίνονται αντικείμενο πλειοψηφικής θεώρησης, ας δώσω μια πληροφορία που απορώ πώς δεν την έλαβαν υπόψη τους αυτοί που έσπευσαν να χαρακτηρίσουν ήττα της κοινότητας το ιρλανδικό δημοψήφισμα: ΔΕΝ έγινε επειδή οι πολλοί θα αποφάσιζαν για το θέμα, αλλά επειδή οι συνταγματικές αλλαγές απαιτούν δημοψήφισμα στην Ιρλανδία. Εάν πέρναγε ο νόμος χωρίς συνταγματική τροποποίηση, τότε θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί αντισυνταγματικός — και πάλι τελικά το δημοψήφισμα θα ήταν αναπόφευκτο. Περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32809355


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2015)

Επειδή εδώ στο ΗΒ το κάλυψαν διεξοδικά το θέμα εδώ και μέρες, μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω ότι αυτό είναι το ελάχιστο. Έχω ακούσει βλακείες εδώ και από τους υπέρ και από τους κατά.

ΥΓ Στην Ιρλανδία θα μπορούν δύο γυναίκες να παντρευτούν μεταξύ τους, αλλά δεν θα μπορούν ούτε να κάνουν νόμιμα έκτρωση για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, ούτε να ενημερωθούν ελεύθερα για ζητήματα αντισύλληψης. :blink:


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2015)

Right Sector threatens Kyiv gay pride march (Kyiv Post)

Anti-gay groups in Ukraine, including the militant Right Sector, are threatening to stop a gay pride march planned for June 6.

Referring to the Old Testament in the Holy Bible, the Right Sector -- which fields a battalion of soldiers to fight against Russia in eastern Ukraine -- called gay people “perverts” who “need to be cured” and promised to “prevent this sodomist gathering.”

“There will be thousands of us,” Right Sector spokesman Artem Skoropadskyi told the Kyiv Post.

The parade named Equality March will take place on June 6 in Kyiv. 

The organizers keep time and place secret until the last moment for safety reasons.

On the morning of the day of the event, the details of the place and time will be sent out to the participants who registered online.

The annual gay prides are often haunted by ultra-conservatives.

In 2012, unknown men attacked and beat up gay rights activist Svyatoslav Sheremet on the day of a planned gay pride that was cancelled because of security reasons. 

Right Sector leader Dmytro Yarosh has promised in a Facebook post that the group’s members will “put aside other business in order to prevent those who hate family, morality, and human nature, from executing their plans. We have other things to do, but we’ll have to deal with this evil too,” he wrote.

Yarosh then upped the stakes by connecting the parade to Russia’s war on Ukraine. 

He said that the event would “spit on the graves of those who died and defended Ukraine.” 

Echoing Russian rhetoric on the subject, Skoropadskyi said that “gay propaganda is destructive and doing harm to our Christian nation, we can’t allow that.” 

President Petro Poroshenko gave his support to the Equality Rights march during a June 5 press conference.

He said citizens have a constitutional right to assembly and that law enforcement agencies would guarantee the safety. 

Kyiv Mayor Vitali Klitschko didn’t share the president’s confidence. 

He asked the Kyiv lesbian-bisexual-gay-transgender community to cancel the pride march to avoid “inflammation of hatred" and "not to provoke another confrontation in Kyiv.”

Activists said they would go forward with the march anyway.

Representatives from Germany, France and the European Union in Kyiv had engaged in a diplomatic effort to ensure that police would protect the manifestation, lawmaker Serhiy Leshchenko said.

The Right Sector gained broad popularity in Ukraine playing an active role in the EuroMaidan Revolution. 

The group’s intolerance was met with condemnation and disbelief from many Ukrainians, who reacted on the organization’s Facebook page. 

“You are properly just a few homophobes who not really represent the Right Sector,” a female wrote. 

“Who gave you the right to decide over the streets of Kyiv?” another commentary read. 

Oleksandr Zinchenko, a representative of the human rights of the LGBT Centre "Our World," said on June 3 that 40 hate crimes were committed against LGBT people in 2014. About 10 such crimes have already happened in 2015.

Alya Shandra, a EuroMaidan press coordinator, feels betrayed by the Right Sector's anti-gay rights stance. She tried to convince the public that the group is not made up of “fascists and demons, as the Russian media called them."


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2015)

Στο μεταξύ η πορεία έγινε (Kyip Post)

At least 25 arrested for trying to violently break up gay rights march in Kyiv; five police officers injured

Police reportedly arrested 25 anti-gay activists for trying to violently disrupt a gay rights march in Kyiv on June 6.

The clashes came on June 6 after the gay activists vowed to go ahead with the march, despite threats from Right Sector leader Dmitro Yarosh, a militant who holds anti-gay views and who vowed to stop the rally.

Police outnumbered gay activists at the Equality March in Obolon District. Several injuries were reported -- mainly to police officers, not gay activists -- as officers struggled to fend off attacks from dozens of the right-wing group. The attackers threw firecrackers at parade participants through the police cordon, according to Interfax-Ukraine, while police reported that screwdrivers, knives and other dangerous objects were seized from those detained.

Participants say the Right Sector attackers called for all gays to be killed. The Right Sector also fields a battalion of soldiers in Russia's war against Ukraine. Its attempts to disrupt the march were condemned during a June 5 press conference by President Petro Poroshenko.

Interfax-Ukraine reported that five police officers were injured, including one hospitalized in serious condition, but no confirmed civilian injuries were immediately reported.

Several journalists, including two from the Kyiv Post, were at the scene. More details will follow.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

*Supreme Court Ruling Makes Same-Sex Marriage a Right Nationwide*

WASHINGTON — In a long-sought victory for the gay rights movement, the Supreme Court ruled by a 5-to-4 vote on Friday that the Constitution guarantees a right to same-sex marriage. “No longer may this liberty be denied,” Justice Anthony M. Kennedy wrote for the majority in the historic decision. “No union is more profound than marriage, for it embodies the highest ideals of love, fidelity, devotion, sacrifice and family. In forming a marital union, two people become something greater than once they were.” Marriage is a “keystone of our social order,” Justice Kennedy said, adding that the plaintiffs in the case were seeking “equal dignity in the eyes of the law.”


----------

